# Faces to Names!!!!



## mrsshep77 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I have just been searching through the old threads and the thread that was introducing everyone and their pics so we could match up names with faces has gone!
So I thought I'd remind everyone what I look like... 
Maybe we might get some new pics of some of the newbies as there has been alot lately which is great! So please feel free to introduce yourself and post pics of you, your partner or any other people who are important to you!!!

Cheers,
Mell

p.s. I'm also the new travel agent so please feel free to PM me as I can help anyone no matter what state you are living in!

1st pic - Me with my hubby Wayne at xmas time!!!!
2nd pic - At my best friends wedding with her 2 brothers that are like my own as we've all grown up together... BTW there was NOOOOOOO alcohol involved AT ALL...... 
3rd pic - Me with the OTHER man in my life Erwin our gorgeous 6yr old Diamond!!!!


----------



## beesagtig (Jul 6, 2007)

Beautiful snake


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi again Mell.... 

Now i'll probaby dream about you again!!! LMAO... and theres the sexiest diamond ever as well lol

This is the pic from the other thread.... cos im at work and thats all ive got.... but ill post more when i go to mums place over the weekend.... damn mothers having millions of pics!! :lol:

And i'll definately snap a pic of Jess, Steve and I next weekend 

Oh and my hair NEVER that straight..... usually more of a dirty wavey mess lol... and Sammy is the smurf lol


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jul 6, 2007)

OMG look at the baggies under my eyes .... i think i was at a hytest gig the night before :lol:


----------



## MMAnne (Jul 6, 2007)

I agree, gorjeous Diamond!

Oh, and here's a couple of me.

BALI 06





ME AND STIMPY (he's coming into a shed, not the best pic!)





ME AND MEL CAMPING (I'm waving)





ANOTHER OF ME IN BALI (I'm the one with the huge Toucan like bird on my arm!)





Erm, enjoy!


----------



## slim6y (Jul 6, 2007)

MMAnne - your friend looks freaked out by the 'pidgeon thing' and you look comfy with a bird as big as your torsso!!!

I think toucans and puffins are the two birds left that I really really want to see in real life!


----------



## steve6610 (Jul 6, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> And i'll definately snap a pic of Jess, Steve and I next weekend
> 
> 
> haha, thats what you think...........................


----------



## MMAnne (Jul 6, 2007)

slim6y said:


> MMAnne - your friend looks freaked out by the 'pidgeon thing' and you look comfy with a bird as big as your torsso!!!
> 
> I think toucans and puffins are the two birds left that I really really want to see in real life!


 
ROLF, I know! I always laugh when I see that photo. I had to grab that little parrot myself and force it on her arm. I also had a cocky sit on my shoulder and steal my sunnies, lol...


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jul 6, 2007)

oh im quite sure jess and i have a couple of pairs of bargining tools between us LMAO


----------



## pavlova (Jul 6, 2007)

This is me and my family and the other one is of me!!

PAV


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jul 6, 2007)

SEE!!! this is another reason why we need the girl snake boy snake thing.... i sooo thought u were a dude pavlova lol... SORRY... and nice dress


----------



## steve6610 (Jul 6, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> oh im quite sure jess and i have a couple of pairs of bargining tools between us LMAO



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

they will have to be good,


----------



## pavlova (Jul 6, 2007)

Your not the only one lol
I love the dress, thank you
and i aggree a boy/ girl snake thing would be great


----------



## Sanchez (Jul 6, 2007)

slim6y said:


> MMAnne - your friend looks freaked out by the 'pidgeon thing' and you look comfy with a bird as big as your torsso!!!
> 
> I think toucans and puffins are the two birds left that I really really want to see in real life!



I can't believe you called an African grey a "Pidgeon thing"!


----------



## Magpie (Jul 6, 2007)

BrendanS said:


> I can't believe you called an African grey a "Pidgeon thing"!


 
Yeah, I lol'd at that too  :lol:


----------



## slim6y (Jul 6, 2007)

BrendanS said:


> I can't believe you called an African grey a "Pidgeon thing"!



Yeah haha that's funny hehe... I laughed at it to!

You know - no matter how hard I look at it - I still see pidgeon thing - african grey - so I have learnt something today - it's an african grey pidgeon, thanks for educating me 

hehe...


----------



## Forensick (Jul 6, 2007)

"move into '92" early 90's party!!!!






BRAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIINNNNZZZZZZZZ





I will kill you all with my pasty white camera killing flashness







le Chef


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jul 6, 2007)

awww come on forensick..... you got a smile for us??? lol


----------



## Forensick (Jul 6, 2007)

the 3rd picture has a smile!!!!

as smiley as i get unless i am watching someone bleed to death!


----------



## mrsshep77 (Jul 6, 2007)

beesagtig said:


> Beautiful snake


 
Thanks for that.... we think he's gorgeous too!!!
It's great getting to see what we all look like and I agree a girl/boy symbol would be great as it's too hard trying to work out who's who and I ALWAYS get it wrong... 

Here's another one of my gorgeous boys.... 
The next one is my Beautiful godson Jetlin (4days old)
These are my 2 best friends on a girls weekend!! (Lee-anne, Bec & Me)


----------



## serenaphoenix (Jul 6, 2007)

Haha - forensick - my boyfriend calls that smirky non-smiley thing a smile as well. Geesh. When will you boys learn? Big stupid grins with teeth and gums everywhere is a real smile.


----------



## Forensick (Jul 6, 2007)

i will smile when there is something to smile about.....


----------



## Kaotic (Jul 6, 2007)

this is me at my 21st earlier this year


----------



## Hickson (Jul 6, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Yeah haha that's funny hehe... I laughed at it to!
> 
> You know - no matter how hard I look at it - I still see pidgeon thing - african grey - so I have learnt something today - it's an african grey pidgeon, thanks for educating me
> 
> hehe...



Just in case you really don't know - it's an African Grey Parrot, the best talking of all the parrots (and reputed to be the most intelligent). The other bird is a male Wreathed Hornbill.



Hix


----------



## oxyranus (Jul 6, 2007)

id post a pic but i cant seem to do it never works for me


----------



## kelly (Jul 6, 2007)

Forensick said:


> I will kill you all with my pasty white camera killing flashness



I'm whiter :lol:


----------



## xrushx (Jul 6, 2007)

damn pic wont work


----------



## Forensick (Jul 6, 2007)

kelly said:


> I'm whiter :lol:



really?

i haven't seen the sun in years...

seriously... YEARS!

and last time i was caught in the sun, i blinded myself for a while (you know when everything goeas all splotchy if you stare at a floodlight) after looking at the suns reflection on my skin...

was a scary day....

so i didn't do it again


----------



## serenaphoenix (Jul 6, 2007)

Hello Everyone!

Haha - Cass i love the Smurfette thing your friend has going for her!! That's the best idea ever! 

I'm still a bit of newbie so i'm not sure if anyone cares - but this is me.. *hi*

The pictures below include me being muddy and dirty at the Woodford Folk Festival 06/07 outside the Beautiful Girls tent. That was an excellent day. Then there's one of my modelling shots completely airbrushed and made up to prove i'm not always dirty.. Finally me doing what i love - firetwirling - hence the serenaphoenix username - the fire.. the bird.. the rising from the ash thing - you know the drill.

Anyway - wish brisbane was cool enough to have dress up parties - but we don't. Or maybe you are all actually in reality brain eating zombies and Smurfs, i wouldn't be surprised.

Nice to meet you all kids!!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jul 6, 2007)

i didnt know ur a fire twirler serenapheonix??? ME TOO ME TOO.... but im not very good :?

and the blue smurf thing is because (i have told this story before sorry to anyone that has already heard it) is because that night we were going to see our favourite band in the world (to the point that i have tattooes) Tool.... and maynard in the early days used to paint himself blue when he appears on stage..... ..... we went to the big day out the next day and we tried to get it off but she kinda just looked mouldy :lol:


----------



## serenaphoenix (Jul 6, 2007)

HAHA!!!! That's a excellant reason to be blue! My god, i have got some hugest enormous friends who are Tool fans... Perhaps we should all be blue? I'm a very poor Firetwirler as well - but i adore it. We had about fifteen of us twirling last night at a mate's place - my boyfriend is sooo good at it - stupid head. He just has no fear of anything. He uses staff though. What do you twirl with?


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 6, 2007)

Well here is me on a good day and one of me on a no make-up day and yea lol


----------



## serenaphoenix (Jul 6, 2007)

Re-reading that - my friends aren't huge and enormous - they just really love tool. my bad. sorry friends who now think i think they're fatty mcfat fat.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jul 6, 2007)

i twirl with poise (is that the word?).... my sister is AWESOME at it she taught me..... theres a fire twirling circle once a month down at a park in townsville with a drum circle and everything its heaps of fun.... but im usually working ....

my sister even tried to teach my dad.... he set his arm hair on fire while he was drunk tryin to do it (so much for being a responsible police officer LMAO)...

u wouldve seen my tool tat on my snake tatt thread serenapheonix 

and simone i think ur prettier without make up on .... i cant do make up im bloody hopeless at it.... and im soo damn pasty that foundation looks stupid anyway :lol:


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 6, 2007)

Thank's cass your pretty also


----------



## serenaphoenix (Jul 6, 2007)

Lol - makeup is indeed stupid. I had chunks of alfoil on my face as makeup for that photoshoot.. stupid stupid stupid. i think it's poi - even in plural. They're my favourite - i can't do poi - i am so unco. i use fans - check out this guy - he's my hero. i like to think i'm like him in my style - certainly not that stupid interpretative dance thing most fan users have going - but i suck. this guy is my god.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/obLd4b5MgyI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/obLd4b5MgyI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Hmm i wonder if that worked?

Oh and btw - my hair is all matted i've burnt it that many times. Lucky you never have to wax or shave again though - fire takes it right off - abeit with a stench.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jul 6, 2007)

LOL Simone i prefer the term 'moderately attractive after a couple of drinks but not ugly enough to kick out of bed after a one night stand oh and a great rack'.... supplied by one of my charming ex boyfriends :lol:


----------



## serenaphoenix (Jul 6, 2007)

No didn't work - try this - [video=youtube;obLd4b5MgyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obLd4b5MgyI[/video]


----------



## serenaphoenix (Jul 6, 2007)

this on the other hand is ridiculous - [video=youtube;jNHbBYbny0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNHbBYbny0A[/video] I think you're all pretty - aren't we fantastic!!! HOORAY FOR US!!! SImone and Cass and Mrs Shep and Forensick - we're amazingly attractive aren't we?


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 6, 2007)

Poi I can do being part maori  it's easy to do.... LOL cass I get the nice rack and great trunk (booty) haha especially from the americans when they are here in town :| Damn yous got a hella big trunk there plenty to tap *rolls eyes* :|


----------



## serenaphoenix (Jul 6, 2007)

OH! MrsShep - you're the one with the atherton called Nala. Kudos.


----------



## Forensick (Jul 6, 2007)

Maynard, is indeed god like....
and serena... some of those parties were in summer where it was AT LEAST 22 degrees at night!.

i can't firetwirl, but i have been hit by them when a friend of mine, who can, was too drunk to hold them.... but tried anyway


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 6, 2007)

And yea we are amazingly attractive *Tee he he*


----------



## serenaphoenix (Jul 6, 2007)

Ewwwww - boys are gross Simone. Smack 'em one.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jul 6, 2007)

what about 'nice wagon your draggin'.... lol thats from the army yanks here as well.... i don't have a nice wagon :lol:


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 6, 2007)

slim6y said:


> MMAnne - your friend looks freaked out by the 'pidgeon thing' quote]
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahahah Gold!


----------



## serenaphoenix (Jul 6, 2007)

We used to have a station wagon.. that's all i got.


----------



## Forensick (Jul 6, 2007)

i'm on a diet....

stupid cheffing.... makes weight management hard....


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 6, 2007)

That fire twirling video is awesome

Not many people around here know me I'm still just a newbiebut here's some pics anyway 

This is me with a girl I met at a party. I don't remember anything from that night...including having this photo taken:|






Me at year 10 formal last year





Another formal pic with my best friend Alice(Note: she's quite short, I had to kneel to get both of us in the camera lense!)





Sorry for the massive pics, how do you do thumbnails?:?


----------



## mrsshep77 (Jul 6, 2007)

serenaphoenix said:


> OH! MrsShep - you're the one with the atherton called Nala. Kudos.


 
Yes I do have an atherton called Nala.... why do you ask?

I definately think that we are the hotties of APS.... 
I love being able to picture people when I'm talking to them so this is great seeing you all!!!

Cass, Simone & Serenapheonix I saw fire twirling in Fiji and oh my god it was sooo mesmorising to watch!!! They were so awesome I could just stand there and watch for hours!!!


----------



## jessop (Jul 6, 2007)

here is me and jessop, taken some time ago... have posted in previous 'face to names' threads.


----------



## mrsshep77 (Jul 6, 2007)

WOW Missy you are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I love formal pics they always look awesome!! I also think the photo's that are taken you don't know about always turn out better than those that you do know about!!!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jul 6, 2007)

OMG ur sooo pretty missy your for sure a total heart breaker!!!

great pic jessop....


----------



## Forensick (Jul 6, 2007)

never been a fan of formal photos -etc-
always seem so fake....

but then i am the unhappy pessimist in the corner laughing at people


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hehe thanks guystoo kind!



> I also think the photo's that are taken you don't know about always turn out better than those that you do know about!!!


 
Oh for sure!! Lol it just turned up on my computer one day and I thought, hey this is an alright pic lol.

Very cute snake Jessop


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 6, 2007)

Forensick said:


> never been a fan of formal photos -etc-
> always seem so fake....
> 
> but then i am the unhappy pessimist in the corner laughing at people


 
Watchu mean by fake??


----------



## jessop (Jul 6, 2007)

*.*

Another more recent one with family at xmas. I am the tall one, the 2 young ladies are my older sister and younger cousin, the oldies are my grandparents...

oooops!


----------



## Forensick (Jul 6, 2007)

i don;t know.....

the always seemed....
i dunno, to sound very holden caufield, "phoney"

there is just something not real about them.
the feel, dehumanising


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 6, 2007)

Forensick said:


> i don;t know.....
> 
> the always seemed....
> i dunno, to sound very holden caufield, "phoney"
> ...


 
Oh fair enough I guess lol. I reckon they're awesome, it's one of the moments in life where a girl really gets to shine


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 6, 2007)

Jessop I don't think your pic worked


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 6, 2007)

By the way, I have to admit, when I first saw that african grey parrot I also thought it was a pidgeon


----------



## kelly (Jul 6, 2007)

Forensick said:


> really?
> 
> i haven't seen the sun in years...
> 
> ...



Hahaha really. I'm alot paler than you.
I do go in the sun though...occasionally.


----------



## jessop (Jul 6, 2007)

0_missy_0 said:


> Jessop I don't think your pic worked




yeah i think i have to resize or something....


----------



## Forensick (Jul 6, 2007)

nothing is hotter, photowise, for me, than a very simple shot...
understated, smiling slightly, but still just incredibly sad....
masked sorrow is true beauty!


----------



## Forensick (Jul 6, 2007)

kelly said:


> Hahaha really. I'm alot paler than you.
> I do go in the sun though...occasionally.




it'd almost be worth going to WA to prove you wrong...
the '92 photo,,,,,, i have fake tan on!


----------



## kelly (Jul 6, 2007)

Forensick said:


> it'd almost be worth going to WA to prove you wrong...
> the '92 photo,,,,,, i have fake tan on!



hahaha okay check the attached picture.
It's not edited or anything...sometimes I make the camera "overexpose" I think hahaha


----------



## Forensick (Jul 6, 2007)

eitherway, pale is hot!


----------



## kelly (Jul 6, 2007)

I win :lol:


----------



## hodges (Jul 6, 2007)

well im bit of a poser lol,


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 6, 2007)

yes we all know that brad


----------



## MMAnne (Jul 6, 2007)

Hix said:


> Just in case you really don't know - it's an African Grey Parrot, the best talking of all the parrots (and reputed to be the most intelligent). The other bird is a male Wreathed Hornbill.
> 
> 
> 
> Hix


 
Oh, thanks!

Now I have a name for 'that toucan thing' on my arm!


----------



## hodges (Jul 6, 2007)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> yes we all know that brad



lol you no i just cant help myself lol
cheers
brad


----------



## Horsy (Jul 6, 2007)

Man there are some hotties on this thread =]
Good to get some faces to name.


----------



## kelly (Jul 6, 2007)

Horsy said:


> Man there are some hotties on this thread =]
> Good to get some faces to name.



What are you talking about, I took my pic down


----------



## mrsshep77 (Jul 6, 2007)

Horsy said:


> Man there are some hotties on this thread =]
> Good to get some faces to name.


 
Thanks Horsy!!!!! 

So where's your picture????


----------



## Horsy (Jul 6, 2007)

> Thanks Horsy!!!!!
> 
> So where's your picture????



haha here are some tiny ones





Before going to a formal dinner/dance.





On the right. New Years





On the left





On the right.


----------



## Chris89 (Jul 6, 2007)

This is a lame picture taken about 5 minutes ago. I don't do well with having my picture taken lol.


----------



## tempest (Jul 6, 2007)

Well, considering it's Friday avo and I'm bored at work, waiting for the next half hour to slip by so I can go home and I have this pic on my pc, I'll post it. It's a shocker! I hate having my photo taken but it was my birthday, so I had to... and no, I don't normally wear kimonos, it was a murder mystery party...


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jul 6, 2007)

whats with boys and not smiling LOL


----------



## hodges (Jul 6, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> whats with boys and not smiling LOL



lol im pulling half a smile lol
cheers
brad


----------



## AnteUp (Jul 6, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> whats with boys and not smiling LOL



Does this count as a smile? Sorry APSers that is all you will ever see, be glad. :shock:


----------



## Chris89 (Jul 6, 2007)

I do smile.. Just never when having my picture taken as I don't like it lol.


----------



## codeth (Jul 6, 2007)

havnt been on in a few months- my appearance changed a little


----------



## thesilverbeast (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## serenaphoenix (Jul 9, 2007)

I agree with you forensick - formal was dodgey... no one looked like themselves at all...


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Jul 9, 2007)

yer i think alot of ppl did


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 10, 2007)

...


----------



## Cosmic (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll try to post a couple of pics. Beware, this is my first attempt, argh!

Should be a pic of me at my 21st this year, and one of me and the main man in my life 

Apologies in advance if they are HUGE!


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 17, 2007)

.....


----------



## minusone (Sep 17, 2007)

old photo. bout 2 years ago








OMG LYKE [email protected] [email protected]!!


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 17, 2007)

oh no, black shirt, ear plugs and a sloapy fringe in that second pic.........thats all on the emo checklist.

J/K minus:lol::lol:


----------



## Miss B (Sep 17, 2007)

Is that your kid minusone? Haha he rocks. If he is your kid, you should buy him some clothes from www.rockyourbaby.com 8)


----------



## minusone (Sep 17, 2007)

hahaha donk, yea i used to appear to be "emo", but i can assure you i'm quite "metal".
lol

Miss B, that's my little guy (although he's not a little guy anymore, all growned up and almost 5)


----------



## ytamarin (Sep 17, 2007)

Some of you might recognise my username by now so here's me!
Don't have any recent normal ones, so you get one of me all done up lol


----------



## cuddlykylie (Sep 17, 2007)

this is me, sorry not a very good pic, but alas is a pic


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 17, 2007)

Horsy said:


> haha here are some tiny ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

is that mirander on the left in that last picture??


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 17, 2007)

yellowtamarin you are a hottie!!!

APS girls are a gorgeous bunch now arent we???  LOL


----------



## minusone (Sep 17, 2007)

0_missy_0 is somewhat gorgeous


----------



## ytamarin (Sep 17, 2007)

Awww gee thanks swing  I don't normally have alll that makeup on though, was a trial for my sister's wedding.
I seem to remember you're not so bad yourself!! But your pic isn't showing up for me on this thread...from memory you look like someone I would have hung out with back in my clubbing dayz hehehe.


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 17, 2007)

just a few to prove that im not hotdogs from bigbrother


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 17, 2007)

LMAO donk.... my what a big tongue you have  LOL

Thanks yellowtamarin........Its ok i'll post plenty of pics of the wedding day.... and i should look fabulous for at least an hour that day LOL


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 17, 2007)

and here is me











enjoy


----------



## Forensick (Sep 17, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> oh no, black shirt, ear plugs and a sloapy fringe in that second pic.........thats all on the emo checklist.
> 
> J/K minus:lol::lol:




the tattoos are old tho... and there are no festeringly bad piercings


----------



## kelly (Sep 17, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> just a few to prove that im not hotdogs from bigbrother



I thought you were an actual donkey :shock:


----------



## ytamarin (Sep 17, 2007)

Wish I was younger there's lots of hot young guys on here LOL *sigh*


----------



## kelly (Sep 17, 2007)

You don't look particularly old hahaha??


----------



## oniddog (Sep 17, 2007)

*Oniddog & Tre'Dog*

me & my sisterrrr!


----------



## Miss B (Sep 17, 2007)

I thought I already posted in this thread :shock: Or was there another 'Faces to Names' thread?

Anyway. Me and a friend, and me with my man.


----------



## ytamarin (Sep 17, 2007)

Miss B you remind me of the girl in Donnie Darko...not Maggie Gyllenhaal but the other one


----------



## Miss B (Sep 17, 2007)

yellowtamarin said:


> Miss B you remind me of the girl in Donnie Darko...not Maggie Gyllenhaal but the other one


 
Yeah I know the one you mean  She was also in 'Saved'.


----------



## oniddog (Sep 17, 2007)

oopstry again


----------



## minusone (Sep 17, 2007)

for some reason I can't see Miss B's pics
=(


----------



## ytamarin (Sep 17, 2007)

kelly said:


> You don't look particularly old hahaha??


Yeah I know, I look about 18...one day I'll be happy about that!
Look how young I look without makeup! :|


----------



## kelly (Sep 17, 2007)

Looking young is a good thing!!


----------



## Horsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Helikaon said:


> is that mirander on the left in that last picture??



Yes it is Miranda  Where do you know her from?


----------



## Miss B (Sep 17, 2007)

minusone said:


> for some reason I can't see Miss B's pics
> =(


 
Weird.. maybe something to do with my photobucket settings? Can you see the thumbnails I posted?


----------



## Horsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey Miss B I remember you telling me that I served your partner once at the pet shop. I recognize his face after seeing that photo.


----------



## minusone (Sep 17, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Weird.. maybe something to do with my photobucket settings? Can you see the thumbnails I posted?


 

nope
just red x's


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 17, 2007)

Horsy said:


> Yes it is Miranda  Where do you know her from?


 

Uni she was around


----------



## kelly (Sep 17, 2007)

A lot of people are viewing this thread.


----------



## Horsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Helikaon said:


> Uni she was around




Ah okay. Well I have her msn if you ever want to catch up with her


----------



## ytamarin (Sep 17, 2007)

kelly said:


> A lot of people are viewing this thread.


Human faces must be more interesting that reptile pics


----------



## Miss B (Sep 17, 2007)

minusone said:


> nope
> just red x's


 
Oh weird :| Well here they are (again).


----------



## kelly (Sep 17, 2007)

yellowtamarin said:


> Human faces must be more interesting that reptile pics



I've seen some reptiles in this thread

:|


----------



## Forensick (Sep 17, 2007)

thats not very nice kelly


----------



## kelly (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh well 

I was kidding, by the way haha.


----------



## Lucas (Sep 17, 2007)

I'd post but as those that know me will agree, my devilish good looks will be more than most of you can handle. I wouldn't want to be the cause of every other male appearing too plain and average. 

I'd hate to be the cause of a wave male body image induced depression.

That or I'm on my work computer and I've put enough bloody pictures up for them to just disapear.


----------



## method (Sep 17, 2007)

surrre u were


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 17, 2007)

yeh heres some pics to my face lol
bit drunk in this pic 




me and spike


----------



## mertle (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok here is one of me, not very exciting like climbing the walls Matt!!! hehehehe


----------



## Forensick (Sep 17, 2007)

jordan in that second pic you dont look old enough to know what drunk is!


----------



## Horsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Forensick said:


> jordan in that second pic you dont look old enough to know what drunk is!




Haha I agree. I'm 17 and still never been drunk.


----------



## kelly (Sep 17, 2007)

:shock:
how old are you reptilegirl_jordan?


----------



## Forensick (Sep 17, 2007)

horsy, that second pic sh looks under 10!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Horsy (Sep 17, 2007)

I'd say she looks 12-13 and I still agree she looks much too young. I wasn't implying that 17 is too young to be drunk, just that i'm that age and never felt the need to be. So many 14 and 15 year old getting drunk and high and whatnot these days.


----------



## Miss B (Sep 17, 2007)

I think Jordan is 15. But she just had a birthday, so maybe she's 16.

You'd be hard pressed these days to find a 16-year-old who_ isn't_ drinking lol, I know I did :lol:

It's better to start young and get it out of your system


----------



## Forensick (Sep 17, 2007)

but its not just drunk...
its drunk and trying too look skanky....

its like first pic is an annoying teenager i have to kick out of the resturant for wanting alcohol, and thinking flirting with me will work....
and the second looks like a girl that would wash her neighbours car for $2


----------



## method (Sep 17, 2007)

er yeh, train boredom


----------



## ytamarin (Sep 17, 2007)

Also that pic was taken nearly a year ago...:shock:


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 17, 2007)

Miss B, do you think it's peer group pressure that encourages young people to drink? Never touched a drop of alcohol until I was in my late 20s and have never smoked.. and that's with a mother that smokes like a chimney and drinks a bottle of whiskey a night... I never saw the glamorous side ..


----------



## Lucas (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4764&d=1164685001

will it work?

All I could find


----------



## natrix (Sep 17, 2007)

I think Forensick & Chris-Cool should hook-up.


----------



## Horsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Spilota, I'm like you in that sense. My mum and brother smoke like a chimney, my mum, dad and brother are all alcoholics and my dad and brother do drugs. I've grown up in that environment and have seen the outcome so I refuse to get drunk or touch any smoking object. I don't want to turn out like them. They're deadbeats.


----------



## ytamarin (Sep 17, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> Miss B, do you think it's peer group pressure that encourages young people to drink? Never touched a drop of alcohol until I was in my late 20s and have never smoked.. and that's with a mother that smokes like a chimney and drinks a bottle of whiskey a night... I never saw the glamorous side ..


You didn't ask me but I'll put my two cents in anyway , I think that's a big part of it, I didn't drink til I was about 17 because none of my group of friends did - I'm sure a lot of the other kids in school were drinking years earlier, because that's what their 'group' did.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 17, 2007)

lol thanks guys im now 16teen


----------



## method (Sep 17, 2007)

16teen aye lol


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 17, 2007)

Can't understand the lure of alcohol. Sure I like a beer on a warm day but I can't see why you would drink to impress your friends.. I chose sport in lieu of drugs and alcohol. I think it was a good choice


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 17, 2007)

yeh that first pic when i was drunk was taken when i was like 14 or 15teen,iv had alot of problems in my life,i have been an alco for a few yrs so i have been told so yeh lol


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 17, 2007)

na i dont drink to impress my friends,i drink cause i like it


----------



## kelly (Sep 17, 2007)

Good lord.


----------



## Miss B (Sep 17, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> Miss B, do you think it's peer group pressure that encourages young people to drink? Never touched a drop of alcohol until I was in my late 20s and have never smoked.. and that's with a mother that smokes like a chimney and drinks a bottle of whiskey a night... I never saw the glamorous side ..


 
Yeah I think it probably is mostly peer pressure. But then there is drinking and there is _drinking_, if you know what I mean?

My friends and I went to parties, had a great time, danced, drank perhaps a bit too much and got a little silly. We never dressed like skanks (I can't stand the white-trash-skanky-Supre look, personally) and we all had steady boyfriends right throughout high school so we were well-behaved on that front, if you catch my drift.

Then there are girls who dress like total tarts, drink themselves into a stupor and do waaaay more with guys that they should be doing at that age, and that's kinda gross. I also hate smoking, can't stand it one little bit and chicks who smoke to look cool are idiots.


----------



## Chris89 (Sep 17, 2007)

natrix said:


> I think Forensick & Chris-Cool should hook-up.


 
I think that you need to get a life!.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 17, 2007)

You'll get over it Reptile Girl... No need to justify your actions to us, we like you just the way your are You should get a pair of new socks though ... lol... (look at your pic and you'll see what I mean)...


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 17, 2007)

i dont think i look like a skank


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 17, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> You'll get over it Reptile Girl... No need to justify your actions to us, we like you just the way your are You should get a pair of new socks though ... lol... (look at your pic and you'll see what I mean)...


na they were new but one that nite i was running around everywere with just socks so the holes formed lol


----------



## natrix (Sep 17, 2007)

chris-cool said:


> I think that you need to get a life!.


 
Sorry , forgot how sensitive teenagers can be about those kind of jokes.


----------



## Miss B (Sep 17, 2007)

No Jordan I wasn't talking about you! Sorry if it came across that way. I was talking about girls in my high school ... total trash bags. It was in response to spilota's question, not your pic!


----------



## Horsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Hahaha. Here is my before and after pic. Top photo is me on New years, bottom is me when I was 13-14 (can't remember, i might have been 2003). It's hilarious and my best friend was rolling on the ground laughing when I showed her and she didn't believe it was me. I was such a little fatty.


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 17, 2007)

*I never knew I shared this site with so many FREAKS!!!* :lol: :lol: Funny reading also hehehe


----------



## Forensick (Sep 17, 2007)

natrix said:


> Sorry , forgot how sensitive teenagers can be about those kind of jokes.


huh what why?

i dunno... i like my boys younger.... does he have a brother?


----------



## tan (Sep 17, 2007)

This is me a few months back but now I have lots of pink in my hair.:shock:
Donk, you do have a face!!!! I knew you weren't hotdog from BB as I believe he just died in a hospital overseas!!:shock::shock: Suspicious circumstances..
Mr Moose, Where's your pic???


----------



## Vat69 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'll assume no-one's ever seen a pic of me on this site before. Here are a couple that depict me.











:lol:


----------



## kelly (Sep 17, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> *I never knew I shared this site with so many FREAKS!!!* :lol: :lol: Funny reading also hehehe



You're the biggest freak of them all moose


----------



## Miss B (Sep 17, 2007)

Horsy said:


> Hahaha. Here is my before and after pic. Top photo is me on New years, bottom is me when I was 13-14 (can't remember, i might have been 2003). It's hilarious and my best friend was rolling on the ground laughing when I showed her and she didn't believe it was me. I was such a little fatty.


 
Wow Jess, that's quite a transformation! Good on you


----------



## Horsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Hahaha. Thanks Miss B.


----------



## minusone (Sep 17, 2007)

vat 69 is actually the hottest female on APS (in my opinion)


----------



## Lucas (Sep 17, 2007)

Minusone...............I just remembered. You hooked up with Ruth a few years back didn't ya.


----------



## minusone (Sep 17, 2007)

yea, we went out for about 6 months (4 years ago)
how is she? haven't seen her since I moved up here


----------



## Vat69 (Sep 17, 2007)

minusone said:


> vat 69 is actually the hottest female on APS (in my opinion)



Nawww *gives minus a cookie*

I win! I win! I beat moosey!!!


----------



## Forensick (Sep 17, 2007)

minusone said:


> vat 69 is actually the hottest female on APS (in my opinion)



with you on that

by a long LONG way


----------



## minusone (Sep 17, 2007)

cookies!!!!
sweet!!


----------



## Lucas (Sep 17, 2007)

I have no idea. I'm not in Canberra. She left Munji for you (bloody funny too). I only know her through him.


----------



## minusone (Sep 17, 2007)

munji?

she wasn't seeing anyone when we hooked up (to my knowledge).
not my problem if she was i guess.
lolz


home time now.
later APS!
xoox


----------



## Vat69 (Sep 17, 2007)

Forensick said:


> with you on that
> 
> by a long LONG way



Awww shucks 

Thankyou *gives Forensick some cookies too*

My ego is now filling up the room and about to burst through the windows :lol:

See ladies, clearly you need to post obscure photos. None of that clear body/face shot nonsense.


----------



## Forensick (Sep 17, 2007)

actually vat, my opinion is based on your old profile photo, and the ones in another thread (you in italy?)


----------



## bouncn (Sep 17, 2007)

Vat69 said:


> I'll assume no-one's ever seen a pic of me on this site before. Here are a couple that depict me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rad


----------



## ytamarin (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks, Forensick, you make the rest of us feel so....average. lol


----------



## slim6y (Sep 17, 2007)

Actually Yellowtamarin - I am always suprised at just how many incredibly sexy herp folk there are!


----------



## Vat69 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hahaha yeah the profile pic was taken in a skeevy bathroom at an English club, and the other was in Italy. Just to top it off, here's one from Scotland. Not attractive, but silly, so it balances out :lol: :lol:


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Lucas (Sep 17, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Actually Lucas is - I am always suprised at just how many incredibly sexy herp folk there are!



heh, how about that.


----------



## junglemad (Sep 17, 2007)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> i dont think i look like a skank



i think you look pretty. all things in moderation, don't drink til you can't remember and friends are filling you in on your antics


----------



## kelly (Sep 17, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Actually Yellowtamarin - I am always suprised at just how many incredibly sexy herp folk there are!



Where can I find these sexy herp folk?
WHERE?


----------



## Lucas (Sep 17, 2007)

Vat69 said:


> Yeah, Lucas is def the sexiest. You're so right Slim. Sexier than you Moosey





:lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 17, 2007)

*Here I am, best pic I have sorry *


----------



## Vat69 (Sep 17, 2007)

Damn straight!
:lol:


----------



## Vat69 (Sep 17, 2007)

Awww moosey is no longer pregnant! :lol:

Jeez you're random. Meanwhile there are clear pics of you that you posted recently.....


----------



## Lucas (Sep 17, 2007)

Lovely sillouette


----------



## Brettix (Sep 17, 2007)

Thats not you!
thats the egyptian shaddow dancer lol


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Vat69 said:


> Awww moosey is pregnant!!




I changed that one Eerin, I found a better angle of me


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Vat69 said:


> Jeez you're random. Meanwhile there are clear pics of you that you posted recently.....



Anyway, I never saw any of you anywhere Vatty baby?? 


OPPS, yes I have hahahahahahaa


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 17, 2007)

moosey is sexc back off ! <3


----------



## Nephrurus (Sep 17, 2007)

There's a few members hidden in here.






-H


----------



## nuthn2do (Sep 17, 2007)

Ballet practice moose?


----------



## Vat69 (Sep 17, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> Anyway, I never saw any of you anywhere Vatty baby??
> 
> 
> OPPS, yes I have hahahahahahaa



I've never pretended that I'm not a narcissist! :lol:


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 17, 2007)

sooooooooo many people looken... yet so many still to post


----------



## Niomi (Sep 17, 2007)

I will when i get home


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 17, 2007)

nuthn2do said:


> Ballet practice moose?



Damn! Is that a ballet post thingy in the background???? :shock:


----------



## channi (Sep 17, 2007)

Well considering i had a geez at everyone else. This is me and my boys.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 17, 2007)

Here you go, me and the missus at a mates wedding, and a good example of why not to trust your mates when you ask them to bring you a suit to wear. They went straight to the op shop.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 17, 2007)

heres some of me pics,dont have alot on computer and dont have a scanner 
or digitel cam


----------



## Vat69 (Sep 17, 2007)

channi:Your son in the first photo is so cute! He really has your eyes (lucky kid! lol)


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 17, 2007)

wooo arm tats ..bonus points.!


----------



## channi (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks vat I think they are both gorgeous but mum's a bit biased lol.


----------



## tan (Sep 17, 2007)

tan said:


> This is me a few months back but now I have lots of pink in my hair.:shock:
> Donk, you do have a face!!!! I knew you weren't hotdog from BB as I believe he just died in a hospital overseas!!:shock::shock: Suspicious circumstances..
> Mr Moose, Where's your pic???


 
Correction: It was Gordon Sloane from BB that died not Hotdogs, sorry for the mistake!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 17, 2007)

im tryin to find more pics im crap with computers th+ough


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 17, 2007)

LMAO Ozzie you rock


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 17, 2007)

*FINE! Here I am after a few ales (or a bottle of red hehehe) having a cuddle with Tornado *


----------



## channi (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm so impressed that everyone is sticking photo's on....really cool


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## method (Sep 17, 2007)

ur bikes broke, its meant to be on 2 wheels


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 17, 2007)

bikes scare me now.


----------



## bitey (Sep 17, 2007)

nice bike snake pimp love the ninjas


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 17, 2007)

LOL the old ninja got a hard time its dead now


----------



## bitey (Sep 17, 2007)

theres always casualtys in war lol


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Vat69 (Sep 17, 2007)

Giddey up Moosey! I'm loving the undone shirt buttons *reow*


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 17, 2007)

that pic is just sooo wrong lol u can stop posting now


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 17, 2007)

that was a random pic at a party after i raided the girls cupboard who was havin the party


----------



## DragonKeeper (Sep 17, 2007)

Miss B said:


> I think Jordan is 15. But she just had a birthday, so maybe she's 16.
> 
> You'd be hard pressed these days to find a *16-year-old who isn't drinking* lol, I know I did :lol:
> 
> It's better to start young and get it out of your system



I'm 15 and don't drink, lol, But I would rather be an Alcho than a druggie like all the douche bags at my school, stupid kids 2 years younger than me took ecstasy, on school grounds...

And they only got 5 days suspension.

I would post a pic of me, but I'm too cool 8)


----------



## theduclos (Sep 17, 2007)

heres a few pics i got on my myspace. generally all feature my partner jess who ive lived with for the past 15 months (been going out for nigh on 3 years) 

muck-up day







general pics


----------



## Radar (Sep 17, 2007)

I appear to be technilogically handicapped....... 
Pics in my profile anyway, lol.


----------



## Bill07 (Sep 17, 2007)

if i had pictures that wouldnt get me banned id put them up


----------



## kelly (Sep 17, 2007)

I've seen the pictures Bill is talking about
:shock:




:shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 17, 2007)

well here goes nothing! this is a bad photo personally lol i have bags under my eyes.. and didnt do my hair (as per usual anyways hehe) here is me! oh, and for the record im 17 and lovin it 
regards,


Nat 

link -------> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62089 

(if the picture doesnt work..)


----------



## Just_Joshin (Sep 17, 2007)

herpsrule said:


> well here goes nothing! this is a bad photo personally lol i have bags under my eyes.. and didnt do my hair (as per usual anyways hehe) here is me! oh, and for the record im 17 and lovin it
> regards,
> 
> 
> ...


 
You still look like a heartbreaker to me!!! Hair not done and all


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey Kelly, is your avatar exactly the same as Reptile Girls??? I'm very confused.


----------



## kelly (Sep 17, 2007)

Heh no, & if it was I'd imagine CALM would be paying me a visit


----------



## Earthling (Sep 17, 2007)

Ooga Booga.......


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 17, 2007)

PiMp said:


>


 
Dude thats sick as !


----------



## cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Forensick said:


> but its not just drunk...
> its drunk and trying too look skanky....
> 
> its like first pic is an annoying teenager i have to kick out of the resturant for wanting alcohol, and thinking flirting with me will work....
> and the second looks like a girl that would wash her neighbours car for $2



coming from someone who looks like you and doesnt smile unless someone is brutally murdered infront of them...
Forensick you look like the type that would get cracked in the head for a free meal 
get a life mate.


----------



## Earthling (Sep 17, 2007)

Heres me and the missus....dont know what I'd do without her.


----------



## Radar (Sep 17, 2007)

Earthling said:


> Heres me and the missus....dont know what I'd do without her.


 
Thats pi-ss funny :lol:


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 17, 2007)

Earthling said:


> Heres me and the missus....dont know what I'd do without her.



Now I know where the wife is :evil: She said she left me for someone with a sporty ride...


----------



## hornet (Sep 17, 2007)

jordan looks quite attractive in the 1st pic but in the 2nd she does like under 10 lol


----------



## DragonKeeper (Sep 17, 2007)

hornet said:


> jordan looks quite attractive in the 1st pic but in the 2nd she does like under 10 lol



I agree, she is older than me, but looks really young in the second pic.


----------



## Riley (Sep 17, 2007)

first one is of me and my sister and the second i edited using the cd of pirates of the caribbean


----------



## hornet (Sep 17, 2007)

your sis isnt to bad


----------



## Riley (Sep 17, 2007)

lol
not _too _bad, eh?


----------



## kelly (Sep 17, 2007)

Hahahaahah!


----------



## hornet (Sep 17, 2007)

lol your not 12, 2 smart lol, i never get the to and too right lol


----------



## Radar (Sep 17, 2007)

Alright, here's me in a few of my guises...

Rednut the Explorer.....Thats one of my favourite herping grounds.....






Rednut the Uni-bumm





Rednut the player  :lol: (That's Chelsea, not my girl, just a friend)





err.... "Rednut the bogan" is in my profile.............:lol:


----------



## Riley (Sep 17, 2007)

hornet said:


> lol your not 12, 2 smart lol, i never get the to and too right lol


 

lol


----------



## Fennwick (Sep 17, 2007)

here's a photo of me a little thirsty at a friends engagement party earlier this year.


----------



## Miss B (Sep 17, 2007)

hornet said:


> your sis isnt *to* bad


 


Riley said:


> lol
> not _*too* _bad, eh?


 
Bahaha - Riley is a smart lil' cookie


----------



## Brettix (Sep 17, 2007)

Well,this is me!:shock:


----------



## theduclos (Sep 17, 2007)

did we ever get a look at you hornet?


----------



## Lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Nah, hornet just gets everyone else worked up


----------



## cuddlykylie (Sep 18, 2007)

cmon hornet, lol


----------



## Just_Joshin (Sep 18, 2007)

Here are some mug shots of me...


----------



## expansa1 (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, this is me.

My best side anyway.
Expansa1


----------



## NotoriouS (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey,
I'm _kinda_ new, most of you don't know me but yea.. this is me


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 18, 2007)

Great pic Expansa :lol: That's like saying this is me:


----------



## eladidare (Sep 18, 2007)

is that you goose?


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey Moosenoose i watched a movie last week ..... it had you in it:shock::shock::lol:


----------



## PhilK (Sep 18, 2007)

So many good looking people. Not that I'd mention any names (herpsrule and riley's sister)...

Me at Sunshine Beach, me hungover and tired in Poland, me under a funny sign in Zurich (get it?), me eating food at Sunshine Beach


----------



## minusone (Sep 18, 2007)

i wonder how many internet crushes will come out of this thread?


----------



## Lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

PhilK said:


> So many good looking people. Not that I'd mention any names ( Lucas)...



????


----------



## kelly (Sep 18, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> Great pic Expansa :lol: That's like saying this is me:





& this ones me:


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 18, 2007)

hehehe and I thought you said you were blonde! Well I never!! :lol:


----------



## Whisper2 (Sep 18, 2007)

damm there are some good lookers on this site

bel : )


----------



## kelly (Sep 18, 2007)

Whisper2 said:


> damm there are some good lookers on this site
> 
> bel : )



I second that!!


----------



## Duke (Sep 18, 2007)

Me:


----------



## PhilK (Sep 18, 2007)

Whisper2 said:


> damm there are some good lookers on this site
> 
> bel : )


AGREED! But for the opposite gender.


----------



## Hetty (Sep 18, 2007)

Legolas:


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 18, 2007)

me!!!!! sorry it's of my face Kimba says it's the ugliest part of me =(


----------



## mr black (Sep 18, 2007)

nice spoon


----------



## Hetty (Sep 18, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> me!!!!! sorry it's of my face Kimba says it's the ugliest part of me =(



I don't get it, your face is almost as good as Legolas's!


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 18, 2007)

hahaha tn you crack me up


----------



## Duke (Sep 18, 2007)

Hooray for Spoon pics!
Let's go back to the LPC thread Tsi.


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 18, 2007)

hahaha Duke, is that really you in the calvein klein ad? hahaha


----------



## Duke (Sep 18, 2007)

Shut up. I bet you don't even own that spoon! I heard you stole it!


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 18, 2007)

hahahha erm well it is a spoon from the tea room at work but i didn't take it home i swear!!!


----------



## Hetty (Sep 18, 2007)

...


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 18, 2007)

um fair enough haha


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 18, 2007)

minusone said:


> i wonder how many internet crushes will come out of this thread?



lol.. may be a post in the near future like "Post pics of partners found on this forum." How sweet :|


----------



## mr black (Sep 18, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> hahahha erm well it is a spoon from the tea room at work but i didn't take it home i swear!!!


----------



## mr black (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is a picture of me


----------



## Hetty (Sep 18, 2007)

minusone said:


> i wonder how many internet crushes will come out of this thread?




I'll say! it's been five minutes since I posted that picture and I've already gotten 3 PMs!


----------



## kelly (Sep 18, 2007)

thenothing said:


> I'll say! it's been five minutes since I posted that picture and I've already gotten 3 PMs!



Thats nothing!
I've received near on 100 PM's telling me how attractive I am, obviously the males on this site are fans of a black face & a white body.
Weird huh?!


----------



## Hetty (Sep 18, 2007)

kelly said:


> Thats nothing!
> I've received near on 100 PM's telling me how attractive I am, obviously the males on this site are fans of a black face & a white body.
> Weird huh?!



There are some strange people on this forum..


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 18, 2007)

thenothing said:


> I'll say! it's been five minutes since I posted that picture and I've already gotten 3 PMs!



hahaha... guys are just hormones on legs :shock:


----------



## Just_Joshin (Sep 18, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> me!!!!! sorry it's of my face Kimba says it's the ugliest part of me =(


Your a hotty!! 

Always remember.....there is no spoon!!


----------



## Riley (Sep 18, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Bahaha - Riley is a smart lil' cookie


haha thanks


----------



## PhilK (Sep 18, 2007)

_I _haven't recieved any PMs about how good looking _I _am!!! That's clearly telling me something! ...shattered...


----------



## kelly (Sep 18, 2007)

PhilK said:


> _I _haven't recieved any PMs about how good looking _I _am!!! That's clearly telling me something! ...shattered...



You're not wearing a sexy mask


----------



## minusone (Sep 18, 2007)

PhilK said:


> _I _haven't recieved any PMs about how good looking _I _am!!! That's clearly telling me something! ...shattered...


 

i have


----------



## Just_Joshin (Sep 18, 2007)

PhilK said:


> _I _haven't recieved any PMs about how good looking _I _am!!! That's clearly telling me something! ...shattered...


We can go cry in the corner together.....:cry::cry::cry:.....hahahaha


----------



## Lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Neither have I. I'd be worried if I had though.


----------



## ytamarin (Sep 18, 2007)

No crushes from this end...there aren't any guys my age on here!
Only person who's said I'm good looking was a chick - hrrmmm....
PhilK you're pretty hot for a youngen lol
:lol:


----------



## kelly (Sep 18, 2007)

minusone said:


> i have



You have??!!
& you did it _without_ a sexy mask?
Share with us your secrets!


----------



## mr black (Sep 18, 2007)

yellowtamarin said:


> No crushes from this end...there aren't any guys my age on here!
> Only person who's said I'm good looking was a chick - hrrmmm....
> PhilK you're pretty hot for a youngen lol
> :lol:



I swear everyone on here is either a teenager or mid thirties up. There is just not enough people in the mid twenties demographic


----------



## Vat69 (Sep 18, 2007)

mr black said:


> I swear everyone on here is either a teenager or mid thirties up. There is just not enough people in the mid twenties demographic



Hey! I'm neither a teen nor an oldie!...nor am I mid twenties  
Carry on.


----------



## minusone (Sep 18, 2007)

kelly said:


> You have??!!
> & you did it _without_ a sexy mask?
> Share with us your secrets!


 

ahhh, a gentleman never tells. 8)





and neither do I


----------



## Lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

The face of inspiration?


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 18, 2007)

i'm almost 24 =p haha i'm in the mid twenties demographic, i haven't received pm's telling me of my hotness either =( it's cos of the ugly face isn't it!!


----------



## Vat69 (Sep 18, 2007)

Lucas said:


> Whach yo just say 'bout my momma?!!??



:lol:


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 18, 2007)

Lucas said:


> The face of inspiration?



I'm inspired


----------



## Lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Vat69 said:


> :lol:



Hehehe. yeah.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 18, 2007)

mr black said:


> I swear everyone on here is either a teenager or mid thirties up. There is just not enough people in the mid twenties demographic


I'm 20. Give me like 4 years and I'll be in that demographic.

PS thank you yellowtamarin for calling me a hotty. Ego BOOST!


----------



## Duke (Sep 18, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> i'm almost 24 =p haha i'm in the mid twenties demographic, i haven't received pm's telling me of my hotness either =( it's cos of the ugly face isn't it!!



Hey, we had a guy over at OCAU get banned for 24 hours from saying exactly how hot you are, jen lol.

If only I lived in Perth....


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 18, 2007)

um what the hell? i missed that! hahaha


----------



## Lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

internet dating here we come


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 18, 2007)

erm no internet dating for me =p


----------



## Lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> Lucas is so hot





Duke said:


> Too right, really hot....



Better than getting pm's


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 18, 2007)

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## kelly (Sep 18, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> I would so leave my boyfriend for kelly...





Tsidasa said:


> She's so fine I want her baaaaaad




I love you Jen.........


----------



## Lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

kelly said:


> I love you Jen but you got nothing on Lucas..........



Well thanks :lol:


----------



## kelly (Sep 18, 2007)

Lucas said:


> Will you marry me, Kelly....



Sorry Lucas, I'm not into internet relationships....


----------



## Lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

hehehe, well done:lol:


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 18, 2007)

rednut said:


> Alright, here's me in a few of my guises...
> 
> Rednut the Explorer.....Thats one of my favourite herping grounds.....
> View attachment 29102
> ...


 
Where is Sir Rednut??? :lol:



PhilK said:


> So many good looking people. Not that I'd mention any names (herpsrule and riley's sister)...
> 
> Me at Sunshine Beach, me hungover and tired in Poland, me under a funny sign in Zurich (get it?), me eating food at Sunshine Beach


 
PhilK....... HELLO :shock::lol:

Oh and yellowtamarin i forgot to quote your message..... but Stewie at work thinks you are the hottest on here by far!!! (by the way hes male jus in case you were wondering LOL)


----------



## kelly (Sep 18, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> PhilK....... HELLO :shock::lol:



:shock::shock::shock:
I know :lol:


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 18, 2007)

hahahahaha kel i love you too


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 18, 2007)

Damnit i think you saw him first too.... stupid work....

Andy?? My fiance??? Oh yeah him :shock: LOL


----------



## minusone (Sep 18, 2007)

hi
i'm sinlge.
lolz.

y'know...just throwin it out there.

lol


----------



## Forensick (Sep 18, 2007)

hey minus.....

busy this weekend? ;-)


----------



## minusone (Sep 18, 2007)

depends....what're you offering?
lolz


----------



## Vat69 (Sep 18, 2007)

Minus, Forensick...not that I'm a voyeur or anthing but...


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 18, 2007)

Minus *faints* LOL


----------



## ytamarin (Sep 18, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> Oh and yellowtamarin i forgot to quote your message..... but Stewie at work thinks you are the hottest on here by far!!! (by the way hes male jus in case you were wondering LOL)


WOOHOO!! Wait...didn't you slap him for not saying "after you of course"??

minusone...me too...oh look we are the same age...and from the same- nup long distance just won't work for me. hehehehe


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 18, 2007)

LOL nope Stewie and I have a strictly 'you are an ugly cow noooo you are an ugly cow' relationship LMAO


----------



## Sidonia (Sep 18, 2007)

Very pretty people on this website.

Here's a few of me, I only have my web cam to take pictures with so the quality is crap.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 18, 2007)

Hotties, everywhere.... EVERYWHERE!!!!


----------



## hornet (Sep 18, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Very pretty people on this website.
> 
> Here's a few of me, I only have my web cam to take pictures with so the quality is crap.



*promptly mops up drool*


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 18, 2007)

very nicely put there hornet


----------



## minusone (Sep 18, 2007)

metal jazz looks soooooo much like my best friend


----------



## Forensick (Sep 18, 2007)

Vat69 said:


> Minus, Forensick...not that I'm a voyeur or anthing but...




well if you are not a voyeur,... you could perhaps join us.....


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 18, 2007)

your best friend must be dang sexy!!!!


----------



## Sidonia (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## hornet (Sep 18, 2007)

Forensick said:


> well if you are not a voyeur,... you could perhaps join us.....



*blinks*


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 18, 2007)

Nawww Metal Jazz its ok.... you are now officially on the APS hottie list....

Jeez im having such a lesbian day today.....


----------



## minusone (Sep 18, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> your best friend must be dang sexy!!!!


 

indeed she is


----------



## hornet (Sep 18, 2007)

minusone said:


> indeed she is



DUDE!!!! noice


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 18, 2007)

man i wish i could be bothered dressing as a goth haha i dont have the inclination or motivation anymore. I don't wear makeup most of the time unless it's a special occasion haha

you're gorgeous metal jazz


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 18, 2007)

second that hornet.... 

Tsidasa sometimes i wish i still could up here too..... but if i did.... i would most likely melt.... stupid nth qld weather....


----------



## sezza (Sep 18, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Very pretty people on this website.
> 
> Here's a few of me, I only have my web cam to take pictures with so the quality is crap.


 
Metal Jazz = HOT HOT HOT


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 18, 2007)

Ive had a heap of PMs, but there all from blokes :shock::shock: am i sending out the wrong vibes or somthing?


----------



## hornet (Sep 18, 2007)

donk, they just want fashion tips


----------



## Sidonia (Sep 18, 2007)

Your best friend is purrdy. I don't think she looks like me though.
She's a lot prettier =]


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 18, 2007)

i wish i was as cool as donk =p


----------



## Duke (Sep 18, 2007)

PM Sent!


----------



## kelly (Sep 18, 2007)

This thread is turning a little too much into a "lets compliment each other love fest" :lol:


----------



## Vat69 (Sep 18, 2007)

Minus, is that her on the left? Hot damn! :lol: 

J/K! I'm not usually a fan of nose piercings with rings but she pulls it off quite well. Vuuury pretty lady 


Forensick: *sings* 'Perhaps, perhaps perhaps..' :lol:


----------



## minusone (Sep 18, 2007)

Vat69 said:


> Forensick: *sings* 'Perhaps, perhaps perhaps..' :lol:


 
:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 18, 2007)

kelly said:


> This thread is turning a little too much into a "lets compliment each other love fest" :lol:


 
Naaawww detecting a hint of jealousy???

Nothing wrong with a bit of love in your life (as well as eye candy :lol......

In grand hippie style.... 

Share the love APS hotties :lol:


----------



## MrBredli (Sep 18, 2007)

MrBredli says hi to all the sexy ladies on APS! 

(And you thought i wouldn't post it you know who... :lol


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 18, 2007)

*waves back at MrBredli* LOL


----------



## kelly (Sep 18, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> Naaawww detecting a hint of jealousy???



Erm....hardly.
:lol: all this lovey dovey touchy feely crap is a bit too much for me to handle.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 18, 2007)

Naaaw me thinks Kelly needs a hug LMAO


----------



## kelly (Sep 18, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> Naaaw me thinks Kelly needs a hug LMAO



:shock:



:shock::shock::shock:








:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 18, 2007)

LMAO.... its ok we all know you want to.... just admit it..... jokes, jokes LMAO


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 18, 2007)

LOL mr bredli ur such a tart


----------



## MrBredli (Sep 18, 2007)

kimba83 said:


> LOL mr bredli ur such a tart



:shock: Tart? Just because I'm a sophisticated love machine doesn't mean i don't have feelings... :cry:

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 18, 2007)

LOL u love any sort of attention u get 

i soo knewwwww ud post that


----------



## hornet (Sep 18, 2007)

kelly is hot at the top of my list of aps hotties for sure


----------



## urodacus_au (Sep 18, 2007)

Me in all my feral glory......


----------



## hornet (Sep 18, 2007)

lol your not feral jordan, just look a little peeved


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 18, 2007)

SCREAM if kelly wants a hug i'll give it to her


----------



## pinkjess (Sep 18, 2007)

me a while ago and now


----------



## natrix (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice to have faces for the names.
I don't own a camera & when it comes to computers , it's a technical challenge enough
for me to get my emails & log-on to APS.
but if anyone's all that interested there are photos on my website stevehuntermusic.com


----------



## DragonKeeper (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh come on, no-ones commented MMAnne, I think she is one of the best on here 

But then again, none of you can say that because she is fourteen


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 18, 2007)

For those of you that have missed JENELLY ADVENTURE THREADS (Tsi and Kel's adventures) then here is Moose's artist renditions of the adventures as they unfolded


----------



## kelly (Sep 18, 2007)

NOTE: We would never actually wear shoes that hideous.

YAY JENELLY


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 18, 2007)

I warned you that you would getting nakeder and nakeder :lol: Please don't ask me for any more :lol: :lol:

Oh you whinge about the comfy shoes and then you complain about the ugg boots *sigh* 8)


----------



## Bill07 (Sep 18, 2007)

i only have one picture of me and ive blacked out the parts that would get me banned from this site and many others


----------



## Clairebear (Sep 18, 2007)

This is me. Yay for me. Yaaaaay.


----------



## m.punja (Sep 18, 2007)

lol.... im speechless
some of me
me going jetskiing, got a big superhcharged one will have pics of it this summer




my aviator




and me in timor




 that last one may only be half real :lol::lol:


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 18, 2007)

pinkjess said:


> me a while ago and now



a while ?how long ago is a while??


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's a couple of me. Haven't really got anything that recent, these are from my holiday to Airlie Beach in January.


----------



## serenaphoenix (Sep 18, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> Naaawww detecting a hint of jealousy???
> 
> Nothing wrong with a bit of love in your life (as well as eye candy :lol......
> 
> ...



I've got no love... and i'm the biggest hippie of them all (maybe i've discovered the reason for my unpopularity) lol - it's okay - i know you love me Cass even if no-one else does *Tear* lol

Seriously - i think Tamarin has my vote - if we're doing a APS hottie award - 

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## expansa1 (Sep 18, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> Great pic Expansa :lol: That's like saying this is me:



Excellent natural pic Moosenoose!


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 18, 2007)

i think that may be moose
seems like something he would do


----------



## Lozza (Sep 18, 2007)

MrBredli for some reason I thought you were old  lol - quite easy on the eyes though 
PhilK is a bit of a looker too -bit young though


----------



## Dodie (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's another one of moose, hope you don't mind me posting it


----------



## Just_Joshin (Sep 18, 2007)

hornet said:


> kelly is hot at the top of my list of aps hotties for sure


:cry: I haven't seen a pic of her......anyone care to share??


----------



## kelly (Sep 18, 2007)

Nooooooooooooo


I posted one before.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 18, 2007)

lozza said:


> PhilK is a bit of a looker too -bit young though


*Gasp* a mention!!! As for my age, I feel quite distinguished at 20 years of age!


----------



## Just_Joshin (Sep 18, 2007)

kelly said:


> Nooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> I posted one before.


But i didn't get too see it!! I'm missing out on APS hottness. If you too shy to post it again just PM it to me!


----------



## kelly (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm the one with the Darth Vadar head................


----------



## Brettix (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah wheres kelly carnt find her?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 18, 2007)

LOL hotness is happening

maybe we could match APS singles


----------



## Brettix (Sep 18, 2007)

still no hornet where are you?
i know your camera works lol


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 18, 2007)

look up tsi and kelly's adventure's continued thread's people =)
and look at the cartoons moose drew of us =p they are accurate!


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 18, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> MrBredli says hi to all the sexy ladies on APS!
> 
> (And you thought i wouldn't post it you know who... :lol


 

>< winner !!

and on that note LOL at some people posting heres me bla bla thinks im ugly..

PITTY VOTES AND EGO BOOST k go !


----------



## kelly (Sep 18, 2007)

Okay here is me in all my pasty white glory (on the right)!


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 18, 2007)

kelly you so hot =) our jenelly adventures are grand =)


----------



## Brettix (Sep 18, 2007)

i agree 
kelly
serenaphoenix
missi o
Tsidasa are all hot in my book


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 18, 2007)

yes hotness exzists on APS


----------



## ytamarin (Sep 18, 2007)

Well thanks to APS I've decided to become a lesbian. The guys don't think I'm hot but the girls do! LMAO


----------



## Dodie (Sep 18, 2007)

yellowtamarin said:


> Well thanks to APS I've decided to become a lesbian. The guys don't think I'm hot but the girls do! LMAO


 :shock:

Of course I/we/they do


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 18, 2007)

tamarin show some clevage and skin they might think ur hot


----------



## Fennwick (Sep 18, 2007)

Tamarin you're hot. you don't need to flash some clevage....but i wouldn't complain if you did.


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 18, 2007)

womanator said:


> We can go cry in the corner together.....:cry::cry::cry:.....hahahaha


i will join u


----------



## slim6y (Sep 18, 2007)

Tamarin = hot - but stay lesbian... i'm a lesbian... we can lesbian it together???


----------



## ytamarin (Sep 18, 2007)

Haha thanks guys well yeh it aint gonna happen (the cleavage) 


Nikki what are you talking about? You are a sexy young sporty chick! Unless you are trying to seduce womanator... :shock:


----------



## serenaphoenix (Sep 18, 2007)

finally! someone cares! lol thank you brettix - i was about to sink into a spiral of depression due to my complete lack of ego and self confidence...


----------



## ytamarin (Sep 18, 2007)

serena what page is your pic on? Too many to scroll through now!


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 18, 2007)

PiMp said:


> LOL hotness is happening
> 
> maybe we could match APS singles


 

O O O O match me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

seduce ??!!


----------



## Radar (Sep 18, 2007)

Nikki you're 11 right? Maybe a bit early to start with the match making, you've got plenty of years to find a bloke on your own before you have to resort to those measures, LOL.

And swing, there were no pictures of me suited up (funny that....) so Sir rednut got left out


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 18, 2007)

not as many freaky looking people as I expected. that being said, a few of you look *exactly* like I pictured you would.


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 18, 2007)

keeps saying i gotta wait between posts !

would be easyer tho to find peoples pics if there wasnt as much chatter, but the chatter makes it fun 

i love taken profile sorta pics to.. that side on look with a bit of a pout.. perfect for any chick


----------



## Just_Joshin (Sep 18, 2007)

kelly said:


> Okay here is me in all my pasty white glory (on the right)!


 Thanks you! What were you worries about?? You are a stunner..........Tsi and kelly's adventures, i'd sure like to see the real version! Two hot women chasing snakes and wrestling crocs......FOR SURE!!


----------



## kelly (Sep 18, 2007)

Bung-Eye said:


> not as many freaky looking people as I expected. that being said, a few of you look *exactly* like I pictured you would.





Agreed.
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 18, 2007)

yellowtamarin said:


> Nikki what are you talking about? You are a sexy young sporty chick!


 
+++++ i have a 6 pack !
my sis calls me a man:shock::shock:


----------



## ytamarin (Sep 18, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Tamarin = hot - but stay lesbian... i'm a lesbian... we can lesbian it together???


Hahaha I like a good masculine lesbian...you can be the pants ok.


----------



## sxc_celly (Sep 18, 2007)

Heres sum pics of me... abit dodge lol. See piccy in my profile!!! I was Blonde 2 yrs ago - now im brunette  Tell me whatcha think


----------



## slim6y (Sep 18, 2007)

Snake people (including Lucas) are sexy! that's all there is to it!


----------



## slim6y (Sep 18, 2007)

yellowtamarin said:


> Hahaha I like a good masculine lesbian...you can be the pants ok.



Only if you get into them


----------



## Lozza (Sep 18, 2007)

sxc_celly said:


> Heres sum pics of me... abit dodge lol. See piccy in my profile!!! I was Blonde 2 yrs ago - now im brunette  Tell me whatcha think


brunette suits you celly - yay for brunettes! (even tho Im a redhead atm lol)


----------



## Dodie (Sep 18, 2007)

lozza said:


> brunette suits you celly - yay for brunettes! (even tho Im a redhead atm lol)


 
I'll have to agree, brunette all the way


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 18, 2007)

yeah brunette is better than blonde at least i rekon


----------



## ytamarin (Sep 18, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Only if you get into them


Who's moderating this forum? 6 packs or not we have 11 year olds here ROFL


----------



## jay76 (Sep 18, 2007)

this is me second from the left on my birthday this year


----------



## sxc_celly (Sep 18, 2007)

Wooo Brunette it is


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 18, 2007)

brunette with foilz.. pink or blue !


----------



## slim6y (Sep 18, 2007)

yellowtamarin said:


> Who's moderating this forum? 6 packs or not we have 11 year olds here ROFL



Yeah that's right... come on to me then go running to the mods... yeah.. i know your sort 

HAHA!

Anyhow... ummmm... You come here often?


----------



## Lozza (Sep 18, 2007)

kimba83 said:


> brunette with foilz.. pink or blue !


I used to have pink


----------



## ytamarin (Sep 18, 2007)

Just checked out your pic slim6y your not too bad ey


----------



## slim6y (Sep 18, 2007)

Stalker!


----------



## kelly (Sep 18, 2007)

PiMp said:


> yeah brunette is better than blonde at least i rekon




Blonde is better, you are wrong!
WRONG!


----------



## Radar (Sep 18, 2007)

sxc_celly said:


> Heres sum pics of me... abit dodge lol. See piccy in my profile!!! I was Blonde 2 yrs ago - now im brunette  Tell me whatcha think


 
Brunette by a long shot (not that I've got anything against redheads, lozza :lol


----------



## Lozza (Sep 18, 2007)

rednut said:


> Brunette by a long shot (not that I've got anything against redheads, lozza :lol


haha Im a natural brunette


----------



## Radar (Sep 18, 2007)

I know, just takin the p*ss outa myself, its one of my favourite hobbies.


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 18, 2007)

brunette all the way imho


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Sep 18, 2007)

Yup definately brunettes all the way! they are always heaps hotter! 

sorry kelly! your hot! but not as hot as you could be... heheh lol


----------



## sxc_celly (Sep 18, 2007)

lol lol


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 18, 2007)

yeah im a brunette to.. but i went a darker brown to almost black

and had some blue and pink foils done near the front..

looked pretty mad


----------



## tan (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm brunette with pink foils too!!


----------



## Radar (Sep 18, 2007)

LOL @ Tan.

Starting to think I should dye my hair brown and leave some red streaks.......


----------



## MrBredli (Sep 18, 2007)

I'll back you up on this one Kelly, blondes are by far better than brunettes!


----------



## kelly (Sep 18, 2007)

MoreliaMatt said:


> Yup definately brunettes all the way! they are always heaps hotter!
> 
> sorry kelly! your hot! but not as hot as you could be... heheh lol




Hahaha sorry I've tried brown hair and it made me look horrible!
Blondes are best....


----------



## tan (Sep 18, 2007)

Do it Rednut! Do it! Circum to the Peer pressure!!


----------



## serenaphoenix (Sep 18, 2007)

Tamarin - lol 2nd page - i was online THE DAY this thread was created - and it disappeared for weeks and weeks and now it's hotter than ... well something that's really hot...

they're a bit obscure anyway... lol.

definately on the brunette is better than blonde thing - been both ... prefer brunette - on everybody.


----------



## kelly (Sep 18, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> I'll back you up on this one Kelly, blondes are by far better than brunettes!



Wonderful!
I know there was at least ONE sane person on APS...


----------



## ytamarin (Sep 18, 2007)

Aahh yes serena I remember those pics...hot model shot! I didn't post back then cos nobody knew who I was so there was no point.


----------



## Radar (Sep 18, 2007)

tan said:


> Do it Rednut! Do it! Circum to the Peer pressure!!


 
You're in the same city, and swing knows where I live......but if you take a look at the archery thread you'll see Im more than able to protect my house from unwanted intruders :lol:.

Nah, Im proud of my redness, lol, doesn't get more True-Blue than a "True-Blue"


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 18, 2007)

6 pack - as in muscles not in beer lol


----------



## Radar (Sep 18, 2007)

hahahaha @ nikki_elmo10....yeah, we understood. Mind you, there's always someone who thinks all kids these days are alcoholics, LOL


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 18, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> I'll back you up on this one Kelly, blondes are by far better than brunettes!


 

*** SLAPS ***


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't know what to reply to first, the fact that Kelly has finally posted a pic of herself or some imposter has me making out with a bloke! :lol: (He doesn't look like much of a kisser, and I'm not into blondes....so it's all LIES!!! :lol: 8))




Dodie said:


> Here's another one of moose, hope you don't mind me posting it


----------



## MrBredli (Sep 18, 2007)

Come on kimba, everyone knows blondes have more fun. :lol:


----------



## kelly (Sep 18, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> Come on kimba, everyone knows blondes have more fun. :lol:




Agreed.


Jealous Kimba


----------



## Hetty (Sep 18, 2007)

What about is fiery redheads?


----------



## serenaphoenix (Sep 18, 2007)

beg to differ about the statement blondes have more fun - 

from my experience i've been blonde and everyone seems to have negative prejudice towards blondes - whether through jealously or not - its there. whereas there's this lovely innocence and girl next door attitude associated with brunettes which makes people (esp. other girls - be a lot nicer towards you - subsequently - you have more fun...)

to end.... NATURAL BLONDES ARE COMPLETELY EXEMPT - i love natural blondes and it probably may even beat the brunettes in my books - not sure - it's the nasty tacky peroxide blondes i have an issue with... it reminds me of trashy girls from year 9 (not that year 9 children are all trashy - there are some very lovely 14 year olds about... mmkanne (i can't remember user name - girl with pigeon thing - is absolutely stunning!))

kelly - haven't seen your pic - sounds like you're a lovely exception blonde though i'm sure...


----------



## serenaphoenix (Sep 18, 2007)

kimba - i was thinking that exactly... more fun doing what exactly?


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 18, 2007)

Okay, I'm a little annoyed about the quality of some of these photos....since I am feeling ancient amongst most of you lot, I'm gonna wind the clock back about 20yrs hehehe

Can any tell I was a massive Def Leppard fan at the time??? (actually I still am :lol

*This thread has been a stack of laughs!!!! * :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vat69 (Sep 18, 2007)

Moose! That's my fav. shot you of you!! 
You rock my socks *swoons*


----------



## serenaphoenix (Sep 18, 2007)

moose! you were very pretty as young girl!


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 18, 2007)

Funny, someone told that to me once :lol:


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 18, 2007)

Can you believe this thread has had 11,500 odd views and over 400 replies... Must be a record


----------



## Niomi (Sep 18, 2007)

I am really sorry if this show up really big i am computer illiterate!!
Anyway here is me....


----------



## Radar (Sep 18, 2007)

thenothing said:


> What about is fiery redheads?


 
C'mon, you can't post a jumbled message like that without first putting up a mugshot that doesnt include a dugong, hahhaa... (or did I miss it?)


----------



## kelly (Sep 18, 2007)

serenaphoenix said:


> kelly - haven't seen your pic - sounds like you're a lovely exception blonde though i'm sure...




Hahaha well I'm definitely "easy" as some are suggesting 
I am a natural blonde, I do highlight it though eeek.
& I prefer brunette on pretty much everyone else anyway


----------



## Hetty (Sep 18, 2007)

rednut said:


> C'mon, you can't post a jumbled message like that without first putting up a mugshot that doesnt include a dugong, hahhaa... (or did I miss it?)



Yeah, but I'm a cheating redhead, I dye my hair brown/black


----------



## Niomi (Sep 18, 2007)

Kelly im a natural blonde too!! Go the blondes!!!


----------



## Recharge (Sep 18, 2007)

everyone in chat knows, but for you others.. me.. 
taken just a few seconds ago


----------



## Erin_Jane (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm going to kill two birds with one stone and post a couple of pics of Ben & I... He'll probably kill me for this though!!

The top one is New Years last year and the bottom is at a friend's b'day a couple of months ago... with Ben in true Ben form  :lol:


----------



## Brock Lobster (Sep 18, 2007)

Brock...

Rapper






Rocker





Party Boy





Itchy





Sex Symbol





and ladies, he's single! PM's welcome


----------



## Just_Joshin (Sep 18, 2007)

Brock your "Itchy" Pics is bar far the BEST side burns i have seen in a long time. Good job man!!


----------



## Forensick (Sep 19, 2007)

Blondes suck....

that said, i'll trade my natural blonde for a really really dark brown (i have dyed for YEARS)


----------



## pinkjess (Sep 19, 2007)

PiMp said:


> a while ?how long ago is a while??



couple of months, maybe from april or may


----------



## GravelRash (Sep 19, 2007)

*I'm a photo junkie... I'll admit it... phew!!! Thats better!!
Loved pawing thru all ur pix, always good 2 no what ppl look like...*
*HAHAHAHA!!
Heres me n ma beautiful boy reg...

*




*Cheerz All.... Hav a gr8 day!!*


----------



## nickamon (Sep 19, 2007)

My official portrait, let me show you it.


----------



## Lucas (Sep 19, 2007)

here you go


----------



## Magpie (Sep 19, 2007)

Me 'n my crew


----------



## Lucas (Sep 19, 2007)

try again mags


----------



## eladidare (Sep 19, 2007)

just to prove im not a lady


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 19, 2007)

Woah HELLO to you too eladidare  LOL


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 19, 2007)

Serena you are the sassiest fox out there.... and extra point for Hippies (not wearing shoes to my wedding woohoo)....

And I'm still voting for Tamarin!!!

Awww Rednut there is no Sir Rednut pics  bummer

As for you Bung..... i totally agree


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 19, 2007)

heheheh of course you do cass... i'm always right.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 19, 2007)

Ahhhh if they only knew how right are you LMAO


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 19, 2007)

hahaha


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 19, 2007)

I don't think there's any need for Kimba to imply Kelly is easy just because of her hair colour....


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 19, 2007)

kelly said:


> Hahaha well I'm definitely "easy" as some are suggesting



why?


----------



## kelly (Sep 19, 2007)

Bung-Eye said:


> why?



:shock::shock::shock:

OOPS!! HAHAHA!

Obviously I meant NOT easy, because I'm not hahaha.


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 19, 2007)

because kel was joking/ left a word out


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 19, 2007)

well not everyone's going to automatically know that someone accidently omitted a word.


----------



## kelly (Sep 19, 2007)

Bung-Eye said:


> well not everyone's going to automatically know that someone accidently omitted a word.



Hahaha you're hilarious.

As I said, obviously I meant I'm not easy.
Why would someone admit to that :shock:


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 19, 2007)

OH well then just excuse me straight to hell.

Hey everyone.... I'm gay!!

oh wait. that means i'm NOT gay because you should all assume that I've just omitted a word, and wouldn't ever say something so stupid.


----------



## kelly (Sep 19, 2007)

Bung-Eye said:


> OH well then just excuse me straight to hell.
> 
> Hey everyone.... I'm gay!!
> 
> oh wait. that means i'm NOT gay because you should all assume that I've just omitted a word, and wouldn't ever say something so stupid.




What is wrong with being gay........


You're overreacting a little perhaps?


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 19, 2007)

you totally missed the point mate.

Your friend said "nobody should assume kelly's easy cos of her hair"
i pasted something where you clearly state that you ARE easy
but i'm supposed to know that there is a hidden word in there? 

lol.


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 19, 2007)

no i'm talking about all the previous statements that were made long before Kelly made that comment that were implying she was easy because of her hair, or that we were told we were pretty cos we showed skin (um where?) or any of that stuff that was intended as a disparaging comment.
-my 2 cents-


----------



## kelly (Sep 19, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> no i'm talking about all the previous statements that were made long before Kelly made that comment that were implying she was easy because of her hair, or that we were told we were pretty cos we showed skin (um where?) or any of that stuff that was intended as a disparaging comment.
> -my 2 cents-



:lol: Don't even bother commenting, Jen...Some people are just a little immature 


ON WITH THE ACTUAL THREAD SUBJECT - PHOTOS!!!!


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 19, 2007)

agreed=D


----------



## minusone (Sep 19, 2007)

kelly said:


> :lol: Don't even bother commenting, Jen...Some people are just a little immature
> 
> 
> ON WITH THE ACTUAL THREAD SUBJECT - PHOTOS!!!!


----------



## minusone (Sep 19, 2007)

holy shizz, that came out alot bigger than i expected.

sorry
lol


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 19, 2007)

whats the tat creeping out from your shirt? careful if you post a pic you wouldn't wanna be accused of being easy =p


----------



## minusone (Sep 19, 2007)

the tat creeping out of my shirt says "drug free" around my neck




and I am easy
=)


----------



## kelly (Sep 19, 2007)

minusone said:


> the tat creeping out of my shirt says "drug free" around my neck



Yay drug free is the way to be!!


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 19, 2007)

hahahahahaha


----------



## Vat69 (Sep 19, 2007)

Multi-posting eh?
I can do that! And I will!!
Taken mere moments ago!

Hello internet!





Moose used to be a chick? Well that explains alot.


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 19, 2007)

hehe not bad Vat


----------



## mr black (Sep 19, 2007)

tool rock


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 19, 2007)

Indeed they do.... I have Tats to prove it!!! LOL


----------



## minusone (Sep 19, 2007)

so do i


----------



## S.D. (Sep 19, 2007)

Vat69 said:


> Multi-posting eh?
> I can do that! And I will!!
> Taken mere moments ago!
> 
> ...


 
I'd hit dat yo! Oh Fo Sho! Werd!


----------



## S.D. (Sep 19, 2007)

mr black said:


> tool rock


 
We all know Decrepit Birth are far superior!


----------



## Whisper2 (Sep 19, 2007)

well i guess the time has come for me to stick some up here

lol i am so not a poser


----------



## mr black (Sep 19, 2007)

And here is a low quality pic of me..... why not eh?


----------



## minusone (Sep 19, 2007)

Whisper2 said:


> well i guess the time has come for me to stick some up here
> 
> lol i am so not a poser


 
:shock:
wow


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 19, 2007)

Whisper i can see up your nose :shock: LOL


----------



## Whisper2 (Sep 19, 2007)

lol i no aye

thats my pose though so ppl get used to it and all


----------



## Horsy (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow Mr Black you remind me alot of James Marsden


----------



## mr black (Sep 19, 2007)

Horsy said:


> Wow Mr Black you remind me alot of James Marsden



Is that a good thing?


----------



## Horsy (Sep 19, 2007)

Definately. James Marsden is gorgeous.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 19, 2007)

Whisper..woah..


----------



## Whisper2 (Sep 19, 2007)

i was thinking that about you philk

as are most other chicks on this site


----------



## minusone (Sep 19, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Whisper..woah..


 

my thoughts exactly


----------



## slim6y (Sep 19, 2007)

Ya for APS the pick up joint!!! Woooowho....

Still gotta admit, that Lucas is pretty sexy.... 

But wow... how sexy are snake people? I only wished I'd known about how sexy snake people were a long time ago!

Oh well...


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 19, 2007)

kelly said:


> :shock::shock::shock:
> 
> OOPS!! HAHAHA!
> 
> Obviously I meant NOT easy, because I'm not hahaha.


 

Well i can vouch for kelly, because she is definatly *not* easy, it took me two cracks at her to do the deed ( which is twice as many as the average girl).

And that was purely a mutual thing, so we geneticly could have the smartest best looking children on the planet.

:lol:


----------



## kelly (Sep 19, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> Well i can vouch for kelly, because she is definatly *not* easy, it took me two cracks at her to do the deed ( which is twice as many as the average girl).
> 
> And that was purely a mutual thing, so we geneticly could have the smartest best looking children on the planet.
> 
> :lol:



Yes of course, there was absolutely no pleasure involved in this encounter.
IT WAS FOR THE GOOD OF MANKIND!!!

:lol:


----------



## DiamondAsh (Sep 19, 2007)

*Well here's me. I have slimed down recently, gone from two cows to one sheep a day for a meal.*


----------



## ytamarin (Sep 19, 2007)

Mr Black sure has purdy blue eyes...


----------



## Australis (Sep 19, 2007)

http://www.hotornot.com/


----------



## kelly (Sep 19, 2007)

Australis said:


> http://www.hotornot.com/



There is no "nots" here..
Everybody is just so gorgeously beautiful, hunny sweetheart


----------



## Whisper2 (Sep 19, 2007)

awwwww just saw your picture with your son minuson

he is such a cute!!!

not to bad looking yourself there either


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 19, 2007)

ummmmmm me thinks new pics are in order  but 2moro, i have baaaaaad hat hair 2day lol


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh i can think of a few people that are 'nots'.... not gonna burst anyones bubble and make horrible comments on who though....


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 19, 2007)

pick me pick me!!


----------



## kelly (Sep 19, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> Oh i can think of a few people that are 'nots'.... not gonna burst anyones bubble and make horrible comments on who though....




Oh!
Oh!

SO CAN I :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 19, 2007)

Kelly's hot =D


----------



## ytamarin (Sep 19, 2007)

When is your wedding swing? Can't wait to see your pics and your bare feet hehehe.
I'm a bridesmaid for the first time this weekend...omg a dress and heals :?


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 19, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> Oh i can think of a few people that are 'nots'.... not gonna burst anyones bubble and make horrible comments on who though....


 
I bags being a "not"......( the're the good ones arnt they?)


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 19, 2007)

yellowtamarin said:


> I'm a bridesmaid for the first time this weekend...omg a dress and heals :?


 

Youre a hottie YT im sure you'll pull it off 






hahahah pull it off :lol::lol:


----------



## DiamondAsh (Sep 19, 2007)

*Ok, Grampians trip '05. Be gentle people.....*


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 19, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> Youre a hottie YT im sure you'll pull it off
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 19, 2007)

erm i dont like the beard, i'm not a beard person =)


----------



## minusone (Sep 19, 2007)

good beard Ash


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 19, 2007)

yellowtamarin said:


> When is your wedding swing? Can't wait to see your pics and your bare feet hehehe.
> I'm a bridesmaid for the first time this weekend...omg a dress and heals :?


 
Its Nov 10.... not long now....

For my own personal safety and those around me i will never wear heels :lol:



da_donkey said:


> I bags being a "not"......( the're the good ones arnt they?)


 


da_donkey said:


> Youre a hottie YT im sure you'll pull it off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:lol::lol::lol:

And Bung you are a not.... but you are kewl..... so that over rides the not.... and your other half rocks :lol: I think someone on here is a Gooonie Goo Goo :lol:


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 19, 2007)

damn theres quite a few more hottie alternative chicks on the forum,
ive always wondered where girls like that where hiding
and its on herp forums LOL


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 19, 2007)

haha awesome! i'm a not & i love it!

"& then he had a g i joe up his ass"


----------



## tooben (Sep 19, 2007)

well here i am . me and my partner out bush she hated the bush whan we first met but now she loves it . well i think she does. well i do so she will just have to live with it.


----------



## thesilverbeast (Sep 19, 2007)

if we're going again! 
anime me! 





Me with rodney rude!





old, but i had cake! and i think my girlfriend looks cute here


----------



## DiamondAsh (Sep 19, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> erm i dont like the beard, i'm not a beard person =)



It's a small goatie nowdays and kept well trimmed. (Wife's orders!!)



minusone said:


> good beard Ash



Thanks Minus, I could show you one from a while back when I was the wild man of borneo ... but I don't wanna scare the little children. :lol:


----------



## hornet (Sep 19, 2007)

certainly is a cutie


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 19, 2007)

DiamondAsh said:


> It's a small goatie nowdays and kept well trimmed. (Wife's orders!!)


excellent :lol:


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 19, 2007)

PhilK said:


> So many good looking people. Not that I'd mention any names (herpsrule and riley's sister)...
> 
> Me at Sunshine Beach, me hungover and tired in Poland, me under a funny sign in Zurich (get it?), me eating food at Sunshine Beach


 
oh daaaaaaaaam! 

hot hot hottttiee


----------



## Australis (Sep 19, 2007)

http://www.beautifulorugly.com/


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 19, 2007)

mr black said:


> And here is a low quality pic of me..... why not eh?


 
thats a freakign awesome snake your holding Mr Black... whos is it?


----------



## hornet (Sep 19, 2007)

ohh geez, so many hotties, tsidasa your gorgeous.


----------



## kelly (Sep 19, 2007)

Australis said:


> http://www.beautifulorugly.com/



Meeee-yooowww!




hornet said:


> ohh geez, so many hotties, tsidasa your gorgeous.



*you're :lol:

& yes, Tsidasa is beautiful


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 19, 2007)

By popular demand the pics of what i shall be wearing to manson early next month  Just hope the ladies stay in the outfit in the mosh :shock:


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 19, 2007)

ummmmm :shock: if they behave ill be surprised! that dress/top i would never wear. but good on ya fer being different i guess!


----------



## ytamarin (Sep 19, 2007)

Bom chikka wah wah swing! Can you post a bigger pic though can't quite see it!!!! LOL


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 19, 2007)

herpsrule its actually a corset and ill wear it with black jeans..... im pretty sure i wont be the only person wearing one considering the style of gig manson will throw...

Oh yellow tamarin if they were any bigger i wouldnt be able to stand up straight.... oooohhhh right you were talking bout the pics LOL and that dang bum chicka wah wah always gets stuck in my head!!!!


----------



## serenaphoenix (Sep 19, 2007)

guffaw!! 

Cass that's lovely! is the black lace decollage decoration part of the dress or something else lovely that you happen to have? Because that is stunning.... nice um "ladies" by the way...


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 19, 2007)

Thank you..... ebay is your friend..... can never find anything nice up here


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 19, 2007)

lol swing thats hot..,
are they painful to wear?


----------



## PhilK (Sep 19, 2007)

herpsrule said:


> oh daaaaaaaaam!
> 
> hot hot hottttiee


Haha! YES! Popular! And from one of _my_ listed hotties too!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 19, 2007)

kimba they are not at all painful to wear you just have to get a well made one or the supports will dig into you and make it really horrible.....


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 19, 2007)

oh i didnt mean it in a bad way! i was leaning towards i could never pull it off lol  and im not that daring with the er, girls hehe


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 19, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> kimba they are not at all painful to wear


painful for whom?


----------



## serenaphoenix (Sep 19, 2007)

Tsidasa - what exactly did you mean by that?

herpsrule - i know what you mean - lol - i'd have to stick a few dozen socks in to make it look remotely as hot as that.... that and due to the nasty and extremely judgemental nature of this thread my self confidence and ego has hit the floor and kept going down... lol - so the "ladies" and everything else will stay well covered - i don't think the intention of the author of this thread was to create an online dating service... and certainly not a beauty pagent for some of the slightly more self-obsessed users here... *cough*


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 19, 2007)

i just wondered who the corset would be painful for


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 19, 2007)

the person wearing it obviously?


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 19, 2007)

oh ok i read something wrong somewhere


----------



## ytamarin (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeh perhaps it should have been a "pictures only" thread, no comments allowed! Lots of people (including me) have gotten carried away with it but hopefully everyone knows it just in fun! Most people have commented how surprised they are that everyone is so good looking so I reckon everyone should just take something positive out of this 
As for me I'm signing out of this thread now except to look at any new pics!!


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 19, 2007)

yeah tamarin i think you're really pretty, i missed your photo serena sorry, and now there's too many pages to hunt through


----------



## angua21 (Sep 19, 2007)

hmm, all the while i have been browsing this thread i have been perusing my PC for pics of me... the only one i have on here at the moment is this one of me riding a friends horse...


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 19, 2007)

No Tsidasa i think you read into the comment all wrong unless i read it wrong and it was entirely back handed which i dont entirely doubt.

Thanks Serena..... SOCKS.... LMAO..... nothing a great bra and a little fake chicken fillet wont fix!!!!!

I think its awesome getting comments..... considering most of the compliments on this site are reptile related there is nothing wrong with a little confidence boost.... as i said before..... Share the love.....


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 19, 2007)

what a beautiful horse, i'm jealous, i hope i own a horse one day=)


----------



## Australis (Sep 19, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> i just wondered who the corset would be painful for



My eyes, they burn they burn  :shock:


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 19, 2007)

lol those tyre made paddock areas are AWSOME in summer for spotting a nice snake curled up inside 

and yeah its good to see a couple of girls on here like horses


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 19, 2007)

Can't handle the sight of real woman there Australis?? LMAO


----------



## angua21 (Sep 19, 2007)

He is nice, but he can be a pain in the butt, he is too much for the girl who owns him really, thats why i was on him...
I have 2 of my own also, couldnt live without em!


----------



## hornet (Sep 19, 2007)

kelly said:


> Meeee-yooowww!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how bout you are


----------



## theduclos (Sep 19, 2007)

Brock Lobster said:


> Brock...
> 
> Itchy
> 
> ...


 
holy hell brock. you used to hang around with the knockabouts. one of the blokes i went to school with was the drummer for em, mike haydon. do you still catch up with mel balzan?

i havent actually gone to the trouble of making a list like it seems alot of the other boys on the site have but i've got to say kelly would be the best by far. there are some other good looking girls here too. seeing as how i didnt even get a mention in anything im gonna throw up another pic,


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 19, 2007)

Me


----------



## bylo (Sep 19, 2007)

*My girls and i*

My Girls and i


----------



## FAY (Sep 19, 2007)

*Here's me and Garth*

Here we are on our annual holidays.
Those who know me....know that this pic doesn't really look like me...(that is why I like it)
Enjoy and have a laugh...'cause we did!! lol


----------



## serenaphoenix (Sep 19, 2007)

oooh garthnfay - clouds! you could be flying... lol


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 19, 2007)

lol ego boost > the " my pic was ignored "

loveeee it


----------



## theduclos (Sep 19, 2007)

im putting it down to the bad luck that it ended up as the last post on the page lol. woot a reply to my post lol, not totaly ignored.

EGO + 6 points.

Gives me a grand total of 3 atm. lol.


----------



## skunk (Sep 19, 2007)

hi guys !


----------



## skunk (Sep 19, 2007)

oops forgot my pic..


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 19, 2007)

You're such a charmer Skunk :lol: :lol:


----------



## skunk (Sep 20, 2007)

lol. show the azn bratha sum Love !!!!!!!


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 20, 2007)

ok here is another cuple a pics of me coz i can.. taken as of 2 minutes ago, yey for me! lol hmmm it seems someone has drawn some ugly red dots on my face! hehehe


----------



## kelly (Sep 20, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> painful for whom?





Australis said:


> My eyes, they burn they burn  :shock:




HAHAHA!!

:shock:

:shock:

:lol:


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 20, 2007)

Ahhh the jealousy is burning bright in this thread...... 

Kiddies i am getting married to an awesome bloke in about 6wks.... i have already won the petty game......

And godforbid you should ever feel gorgeous in a beautiful corset....


----------



## skunk (Sep 20, 2007)

hahaha ! u guys are so mean... be nice everyone !!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok here's one of me .....


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 20, 2007)

Its hard to be nice when people live in a shallow state of mind......


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey cass, if I'd said that comment to you in this thread, would you flood me with PM's for the next two hours whining about it?


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 20, 2007)

LMAO Bung..... no see because I am more than happy and confident in the person I am.... I do not feel the need to be shallow, insecure and paranoid....


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 20, 2007)

ah good times then


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 20, 2007)

I can PM you if want if need the attention.....


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 20, 2007)

You are all weird!:shock:


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL says the blue man....


----------



## kelly (Sep 20, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> You are all weird!:shock:



You are erm......blue 




LOVE YOU TROUSA :shock:


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 20, 2007)

come on cass it's been about four minutes, i should have received six or seven pm's by now surely??

_"WHY DON'T YOU LIKE ME LOL!???111!!!!11!!ONE!!11!!1111"
"i'M JUST MORE MATURE THAN YOU LOLLERSKATES"
_
etc. etc.


----------



## skunk (Sep 20, 2007)

trousa snake are u calling me weird ? :shock::x  just coz i wear glasses & am a lil tubby doesnt mean i dont need attention !!!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm sorry Bung im really not that kinda person.... oh oh but if you want me to be i will cos i dont have any self esteem.....


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 20, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> You are all weird!:shock:



Yes they are


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 20, 2007)

hahaha I will post a pic of my new blue face after sunday , YA WEIRDOS!!! 


LOVE YOU KELLY ( p.s ya hot! )


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 20, 2007)

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## kelly (Sep 20, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> hahaha I will post a pic of my new blue face after sunday , YA WEIRDOS!!!
> 
> 
> LOVE YOU KELLY ( p.s ya hot! )




YAY!! more blue!
ya hot too ....not skinny & erm gross...:shock:


PS. I have teeth!!


----------



## skunk (Sep 20, 2007)

errm....kelly i hope u brush..? lol


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 20, 2007)

LOVE YOU BUNG :shock: even if we are....erm gross :shock:


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2007)

Is having teeth a rarity? Or am I missing something?


----------



## kelly (Sep 20, 2007)

I got my braces off today 
YAY!!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 20, 2007)

You should know being a classy bogan and all rednut LOL


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 20, 2007)

now just a facelift and a personality transplant and you'll almost qualify as a person!


----------



## Hetty (Sep 20, 2007)

kelly said:


> I got my braces off today
> YAY!!



awesome  must be a relief!

I went to the dentist this morning and she put dry ice on my teeth, now that hurts


----------



## kelly (Sep 20, 2007)

Bung-Eye said:


> now just a facelift and a personality transplant and you'll almost qualify as a person!



Wow, that was rather rude HAHA :lol:


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 20, 2007)

please for the love of god don't start pm'ing me.... it might not have been to you kelly. there are 40something other pages of people posting in here.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh you have never been rude???? 

Bung ill be getting the cash for the transplant soon enough you dont need to tell everyone it was meant to be our secret :shock:


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2007)

Bung-Eye said:


> please for the love of god don't start pm'ing me.... it might not have been to you kelly. there are 40something other pages of people posting in here.


 
Bhahahahahaha!!!
Pre-emptive, love it.


----------



## Australis (Sep 20, 2007)

thenothing said:


> awesome  must be a relief!
> 
> I went to the dentist this morning and she put dry ice on my teeth, now that hurts



What did you have done to need dry ice?


----------



## Isis (Sep 20, 2007)

OK kiddies enough of being nasty to each other.....now shut up or theyll lock the thread


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2007)

Isis said:


> OK kiddies enough of being nasty to each other.....now shut up or theyll lock the thread


 
Sorry mum. (dad?) 
Guardian?



There bung, lol.


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 20, 2007)

what about guardian!?


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 20, 2007)

ooh ooh!! primary care giver! thats a good one.

*sigh* i'm bored.


----------



## Isis (Sep 20, 2007)

Gee I know im old enough to be most peoples mum on here but by hell Im glad im not or I would have been up on charges by now for kicking your juvenile butts.


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 20, 2007)

hahaha boredom can do terrible things to a man


----------



## Isis (Sep 20, 2007)

We can tell Bung


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2007)

Isis said:


> Gee I know im old enough to be most peoples mum on here but by hell Im glad im not or I would have been up on charges by now for kicking your juvenile butts.


 

hahahaah....sorry, wasn't takin a swing at you. (and stop lookin at my butt dammitt!!) :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Australis said:


> My eyes, they burn they burn  :shock:



haha, someones excited about Cass's pics,..!!!
didnt ur mummy tell u u'd go blind it u play with that!!??


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

Come on Kell... show us a pic of your new teeth honey!!!


----------



## Kyro (Sep 20, 2007)

With all the carry on in this thread i'm a bit scared to put a pic up:shock::lol:


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> haha, someones excited about Cass's pics,..!!!
> didnt ur mummy tell u u'd go blind it u play with that!!??


 
LOVE YOU CHRIS1 :shock:

Its ok Kyro it has nothing to do with how you look its a stupid little irelevant rivalry.... post away


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 20, 2007)

dont worry kyro, i'll protect you from bung and swing and kimba =D they wont call your face UGLY! post your pic =)


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 20, 2007)

Ermmm where did we say anyone was ugly??? I think the rudest remark was directed at myself.....


----------



## Isis (Sep 20, 2007)

Do it Kyro...ignore the scum that carry on.


----------



## Australis (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> haha, someones excited about Cass's pics,..!!!
> didnt ur mummy tell u u'd go blind it u play with that!!??



play with what? get your mind out of the gutter.


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 20, 2007)

not you, it was kimba =p


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 20, 2007)

edited : dont wana see them cry again


----------



## Kyro (Sep 20, 2007)

ok feeling brave now, this is me, not the most recent but still look the same


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 20, 2007)

win ><


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 20, 2007)

i like your red shirt Kyro =D i have one just like it


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

I am no glamour.... but my hubby loves me just the way I am... so go aghead... give me your best digs!!! 

I don't like make up.. I don't like skirts or heels!! If I had girls like Cass... I'd show them off.. but alas...  ... not for me.

Hahahahahahahahaha!!!!! Boots and jeans for me.

1st is my gorgeous hubby!! then me and my other babies 2nd & 3rd... then me.


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 20, 2007)

aww i think you're cute and I LOVE THE HORSES


----------



## Kyro (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Jen, my silly dog liked it too,so much that he ate it


----------



## Kyro (Sep 20, 2007)

You don't look grumpy at all


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 20, 2007)

Kyro said:


> You don't look grumpy at all



agreed you look adorable espec in that last pic



oh and sad about the shirt kyro =( i can't find mine anywhere, maybe your dog ate that too


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

aaww.. shucks... thanks.

I was waiting for a bashing!! Hahaha. 

and, YEP!... my babies are gorgeous.


----------



## kelly (Sep 20, 2007)

GrumpyTheSnake said:


> Come on Kell... show us a pic of your new teeth honey!!!



Hahaha maybe I will take a picture later


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll be watching out for those pearly whites!!!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 20, 2007)

LMAO @ the fish with the smoke!!!!!!

Wow you look so different to what i thought you would... be a tatt artist and all..... 

And you dont need ladies my size with a smile like that...


----------



## paleoherp (Sep 20, 2007)

Me and the missus before we turned into Ogre's (darwin early 90"s)


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 20, 2007)

Orges???? Am i gonna turn into an Orge after i get married???? :shock:..... SWEET....


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

aaww... you are way too sweet Cass my girl!!

Hahahaha... and what did you expect me to look like??...although, I know a few females in my profession.... I can only hazard a guess  hahaa,,,

As Jay likes to say.. " I may have balls, but I'm no truckie!!" HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

You and Andy could never be ogres!!!

Cute pic Paleoherp


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Grumpy.... but im quite sure i resemble something of an Ogre on the morning after a huge night out LOL


----------



## sparticus (Sep 20, 2007)

oh well thought I may as well join in...This is the spart....


----------



## Horsy (Sep 20, 2007)

GrumpyTheSnake said:


> I am no glamour.... but my hubby loves me just the way I am... so go aghead... give me your best digs!!!
> 
> I don't like make up.. I don't like skirts or heels!! If I had girls like Cass... I'd show them off.. but alas...  ... not for me.
> 
> ...



You have a stunning Clydesdale  I've always wanted one.


----------



## Lucas (Sep 20, 2007)

Horsy said:


> You have a stunning Clydesdale  I've always wanted one.



Thats her hubby Horsey...........don't' be cruel.


----------



## kelly (Sep 20, 2007)

sparticus said:


> oh well thought I may as well join in...This is the spart....



SSSPPPAAAAARRRRRRTTTTTAAAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 20, 2007)

me falling asleep on the kitchen bench lol :lol:
The best pics i could find but the thing is - i look crap in photos , but hopefully u can see me @ the next aps meeting lol


----------



## sparticus (Sep 20, 2007)

lol... kelllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

Lucas said:


> Thats her hubby Horsey...........don't' be cruel.


 
HA!!!!!!!

Thanks Horsey. 
His name is Samual. We have a female as well, but she is staying at a friends place, and we can't get her back until this stupid flu problems is over. And we have a little 10mnth old filly too.


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 20, 2007)

kelly said:


> SSSPPPAAAAARRRRRRTTTTTAAAAAAAAAA!!!!



Indeed!!! *SPAAAAAAAAAAAAARTA!!!!*


----------



## sparticus (Sep 20, 2007)

lol....MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 20, 2007)

YAY SIMPSON TSI =D







Simpson Tsi Visits the Powerplant YAY


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Sep 20, 2007)

bylo said:


> My Girls and i


bylo you can burn that Roosters jumper........and my little nieces look gorgeous


----------



## codeth (Sep 20, 2007)

me on me little bros ebay bike lol


----------



## skunk (Sep 20, 2007)

BUNG EYE !!!!! I KNOW WHO U remind me off now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lealand from Dog the bounty hunter !!!!!! haha

i thought i was guna lose sleep over that one mate..thankgod it came to mind.


----------



## skunk (Sep 20, 2007)

oh n im so upset no one thinks im cute :cry:


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 20, 2007)

where's your photo


----------



## falconboy (Sep 20, 2007)

Heres the APS hotty, or should that be fatty.......


----------



## skunk (Sep 20, 2007)

tsi..its on page 39


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2007)

Quite a rig you got there falconboy. (being male, thats all Im allowed to say :lol


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 20, 2007)

Forensick said:


> as smiley as i get unless i am watching someone bleed to death!



Hahahahahahahahahahahaha..... Thanks for that laugh le chef.


----------



## gold&black... (Sep 20, 2007)

This thread is great..... Took me a good half hour to go through all the pages..... Well now that we have seen all the good looking people, it's time for some not so stunning people lol....... Here's a pic of me with one o Jarrod’s really really friendly coastal taken a few minuets b4 he tagged me ...


----------



## jay76 (Sep 20, 2007)

hahaha that was before it bit you mate


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 20, 2007)

serenaphoenix said:


> No didn't work - try this - YouTube - Grimm and his babies... fire fan freestyle.



Who is that??? That is so cool!! *eyes glaze over*


----------



## gold&black... (Sep 20, 2007)

Lol J, I wasn't smiling that much after he got me....


----------



## bredli84 (Sep 20, 2007)

is that the incident in your avatar, gold&black?


----------



## gold&black... (Sep 20, 2007)

Yup that's the one.......


----------



## jay76 (Sep 20, 2007)

At least it didnt get you last night


----------



## gold&black... (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm glad mate...... But it did piss and **** all over me


----------



## falconboy (Sep 20, 2007)

rednut said:


> Quite a rig you got there falconboy. (being male, thats all Im allowed to say :lol



You talking about my gut or my fishing kayak??? I usually have a live well/catch tank with aerator on the back of it too. I've also added a Lowrance sounder to it too.


----------



## bitey (Sep 20, 2007)

gold&black... said:


> This thread is great..... Took me a good half hour to go through all the pages..... Well now that we have seen all the good looking people, it's time for some not so stunning people lol....... Here's a pic of me with one o Jarrod’s really really friendly coastal taken a few minuets b4 he tagged me ...


time for the not so stunning peoplethis is biteys time to shine.


----------



## sparticus (Sep 20, 2007)

doesnt look like paddling getting done there falconboy


----------



## gold&black... (Sep 20, 2007)

Lol :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## falconboy (Sep 20, 2007)

sparticus said:


> doesnt look like paddling getting done there falconboy



I was resting my fat. 

:lol:


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I think your a stunner Skunk.... 

LOL.. that photo reminds me of an old cartoon from when I was a kid.....anyone remember "hey hey hey.... it's faaaaaat Albert"

No offence intended to you skunk.. please don't take it that way.


----------



## Jen (Sep 20, 2007)

weep for the technologically challenged. I actually managed to download the photos off the camera onto the computer, but cannot manage to get them onto the message


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

Go to advanced reply then scroll down to manage attachments... should be pretty straight forward from there


----------



## Jen (Sep 20, 2007)

I tried that, but it said downloading and nothing happened for ages, is it supposed to take 10 minutes?


----------



## Dodie (Sep 20, 2007)

Try cropping your picture down to size, Open the selected picture in Paint, go Image - Stretch/skew then choose a % that will cut your picture down to size, save as 'whatever you want' then try submitting that


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

Good idea. I use Microsoft Office Picture Manager. Just reduce the % from the edit page. Easy as. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Jen (Sep 20, 2007)

Me with Demonic bear


----------



## Jen (Sep 20, 2007)

ps thanks Dodie and Grumpy


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL... very nice. And you are very welcome. Glad to see you managed it.


----------



## Jen (Sep 20, 2007)

Cheers, look out for more Demonic bear pic, coming your way soon.....


----------



## spongebob (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I was all dressed up for a function so thought I'd share.


----------



## Jen (Sep 20, 2007)

sunglasses inside, how passe


----------



## Brettix (Sep 20, 2007)

falconboy said:


> I was resting my fat.
> 
> :lol:


Lol why did you get excited out in your canoe


----------



## sienna (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi
I'm new but thought I'd join in too.
This is me & my fiance.




[








Cheers,
Sienna


----------



## spongebob (Sep 20, 2007)

Jen said:


> sunglasses inside, how passe



I was on the patio!


----------



## Jen (Sep 20, 2007)

Ah, all is forgiven then


----------



## gold&black... (Sep 20, 2007)

sienna said:


> Hi
> I'm new but thought I'd join in too.
> This is me & my fiance.
> View attachment 29556
> ...



I'll get there one day W:shock::shock::shock: U guys r some of the best people I'v met so far


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks good and all.. but too much muscle for me... I'd be to afraid to cuddle him... I'd be scared I'd pop him!!


----------



## sparticus (Sep 20, 2007)

spongebob said:


> Well I was all dressed up for a function so thought I'd share.



lol...looking good Bob...lol


----------



## sienna (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Heaps G & B, we are looking forward to catching up with you on the weekend

Cheers,

Sienna


----------



## gold&black... (Sep 20, 2007)

sienna said:


> Thanks Heaps G & B, we are looking forward to catching up with you on the weekend
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sienna



Lol Sienna, can't wait to meet u guys too...... Just let me know when u'r free........ cheers

G/B.......


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2007)

We're all Terribly, Horribly ugly!!!!! 
Sorry, just had to break the trend..........:lol:


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

Lol...
:d :d


----------



## LJ77 (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## LJ77 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi i think that photo was a little big sorry still try to work out photoshop


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL.. all I got was a little x


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 20, 2007)

Jen said:


> Me with Demonic bear


 
Dude...... Jen you have the most awesome coloured eyes ... and that bear rocks


----------



## mungus (Sep 20, 2007)

sparticus said:


> oh well thought I may as well join in...This is the spart....



Wow...............Any chance of a date big boy...........:lol:


----------



## falconboy (Sep 20, 2007)

mungus said:


> Wow...............Any chance of a date big boy...........:lol:



Hands off, he's mine! :shock:


----------

